# Please Share Pics of Your Protective Styles Here



## Allandra

Please share pics of your protective styles here.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Sooo pretty!
I'm lazy...all I normally do is bun, but I wore a curly pony today.


----------



## IMFOCSD

This is a picture of the wig i wear whenever I'm out and about




This is how i wear my bun...when i decide to wear them which isn't often.


----------



## Allandra

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> Sooo pretty!
> I'm lazy...all I normally do is bun, but I wore a curly pony today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 138027


That is cute.  I love curly pony tails.  Why don't you challenge yourself to try a new style?


----------



## Allandra

IMFOCSD said:


> This is a picture of the wig i wear whenever I'm out and about
> 
> View attachment 138029
> 
> 
> This is how i wear my bun...when i decide to wear them which isn't often.
> 
> View attachment 138031


You are workin that wig.  It looks really nice on you.  How often are you wearing buns?


----------



## IMFOCSD

Allandra said:


> You are workin that wig.  It looks really nice on you.  How often are you wearing buns?



Thank you Allandra 

I only wear buns maybe a 5-7 days out of a month only because my hair is layered so its hard to keep all my ends moist...hope this makes since lol.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Allandra said:


> That is cute.  I love curly pony tails.  Why don't you challenge yourself to try a new style?



Lol I don't have the will power.

I'm a recovering heat addict. 
The more I play in my hair. . . the more I'll be tempted straighten it.

Its best I get it back out of the way as quickly as possible. 

But over time, I'll definitely come back and test some things out!


----------



## Allandra

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> Lol I don't have the will power.
> 
> I'm a recovering heat addict.
> The more I play in my hair. . . the more I'll be tempted straighten it.
> 
> Its best I get it back out of the way as quickly as possible.
> 
> But over time, I'll definitely come back and test some things out!


I hear ya girl.  

Just be sure to move the base of your bun / curly ponytail around so it doesn't cause too much stress in the same spot over and over.


----------



## Allandra

.....


----------



## winona

OOhh fun

Goddess Braid
Bun
Braids with a twist rolled into french twist


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

K. I'll give in lol. 

I'm wearing a phony pony puff in the pic but I also rock plaits/twists under wigs.  I try not to handle my hair so much, especially since I have PCOS.


EDTA: I'm wearing Effy. She works higher up and lower on the head.


----------



## Allandra

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> K. I'll give in lol.
> 
> I'm wearing a phony pony puff in the pic but I also rock plaits/twists under wigs.  I try not to handle my hair so much, especially since I have PCOS.
> 
> 
> EDTA: I'm wearing Effy. She works higher up and lower on the head.


That's cute.  Me likey.


----------



## winona

Iluvsmuhgrass  I love her but she looks too big for my head looking at the pic is this pic deceiving?
http://www.hairwigharlem.com/ponyta...de-new-born-free-synthetic-ponytail-effy.html


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

winona Effy is a big one lol, but not as bad as the picture from the site. She's a bit older now but still wears well. I had to experiment with the placement to get her to a place where I feel comfortable. When I was relaxed I would wear the phonytail on the top of my head. Now that I'm natural I wear it alot lower.  In the pic posted previously I had her on at the back of the head, a few inches above the nape.

Keep in mind that you could always trim her down.  I'm actually on the hunt for different styles. It's a quick and convenient style when you're on the go.  And there are several ways that she can be dressed up or down. (Think hair candy... bows, scarves, barrettes, flowers, etc. )

Here are a few more pics to gauge the size. I had her styled in the first two pics but it was a "windows down" kind of day lol.


----------



## tiajanae

Whatever can be done to keep the hair off my neck.. This style however is low maintenance for me


----------



## alive

Allandra said:


> Here are pics of one of my favorite protective styles (two flat twists, pinned up on the sides).
> 
> After I wash, deep condition and moisturize my hair, I do this style in the shower (only takes a few minutes), and I'll put my scarf on at night.  In the mornings, I'll mist it with plain ole water.  This style can last me from five to seven days (yes, it'll still look nice and neat).
> 
> Please share pics of your protective styles here.



this is really cute Allandra! thanks for the idea


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Allandra How do you keep your twist updo so neat? Once I sleep on mine it is OVA! I have to do it over again lol. The twists start to puff up in various places and it doesn't look right. *sigh* (Thanks for starting this thread. I look forward to seeing what the ladies have to add!)


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I like your flat-twist style, Allandra 
I really need to practice flat-twisting. Mine don't look neat. 

Here are just a few of the protective styles I wear regularly - mostly buns. My hair does fine with daily re-styling. The only time I wear a bun for two days is when my hair is in it's curly state. After two days, I co-wash and restyle. Most of these pics are with blowdried or flatironed hair because when my hair is curly I only wear a messy bun. I have pictures of another 30 or so in my profile albums.


----------



## Allandra

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> @Allandra How do you keep your twist updo so neat? Once I sleep on mine it is OVA! I have to do it over again lol. The twists start to puff up in various places and it doesn't look right. *sigh* (Thanks for starting this thread. I look forward to seeing what the ladies have to add!)


I just tie it down with my scarf once I get in from work.  I get up early in the morning (Monday through Friday), and I refuse to wrestle with my hair that early in the morning.


----------



## Allandra

sipp100 said:


> I like your flat-twist style, @Allandra
> I really need to practice flat-twisting. Mine don't look neat.
> 
> Here are just a few of the protective styles I wear regularly - mostly buns. My hair does fine with daily re-styling. The only time I wear a bun for two days is when my hair is in it's curly state. After two days, I co-wash and restyle. Most of these pics are with blowdried or flatironed hair because when my hair is curly I only wear a messy bun. I have pictures of another 30 or so in my profile albums.


Thanks.  Girl, I peep your album every time I see you've put something in it, and I've gotten a few ideas from viewing your pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Thanks, Allandra

I'd love to see those styles on your hair - your length is fabulous!


----------



## CurlsBazillion

This thread is giving me some ideas for my off wig days.  Nice Thread.


----------



## DesignerCurls

Nice idea @Allandra!
I just said to myself that I needed some new inspiration & motivation!  I"ll be back to share as well.

eta pic (dec 2010-dec 2011) as you can see my protective style of choice are twist in different styles. First pic is a wig.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Here are some of mine. Apologies if you've seen them - I protective style 99% of the time.


----------



## natural2008

Allandra - I have been debating on if I want to wear my hair like urs and I think im going to do it this weekend. I haven't yet decided on if I want to flat twist or braid.  the only problem I have, well this is a major problem. Mt hair isn't long like all of the pictures in this thread, lol.  My hair is thick as heck but only comes to my collar bone now, lol.


----------



## Melaninme

Here's my favorite PS!


----------



## natural2008

Asha97- how did you go about getting this style? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Melaninme

natural2008

Tutorial found within my blog here.


----------



## Ltown

Allandra, thanks for new PS thread, new ideas and techniques i need to grow back my hair.  Keep them coming ladies.


----------



## natural2008

Asha97 - Thank you so much :0).


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

DayDreamist said:


> This thread is giving me some ideas for my off wig days. Nice Thread.


 
*GORGEOUS!!!*


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wavezncurlz

The bun in pic#3 is gorgeous! How'd you do it? Is it braided or twisted?


----------



## xcuzememiss

A messy bun held together with a pin is my PS.. Sometimes I will smooth the edges with ORS styling pudding!


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100,
It's several twists. I got it from Tracyee's site and she calls it her signature bun.

http://www.youtube.com/user/KISSseventyseven#p/u/193/odMeQhroqOo


----------



## MaraWithLove

Very simply braided (because otherwise is too much work and time for this thick mane )

Also the picture in my signature is a full weave ps from last April.


----------



## Allandra

natural2008 said:


> @Allandra - I have been debating on if I want to wear my hair like urs and I think im going to do it this weekend. I haven't yet decided on if I want to flat twist or braid.  the only problem I have, well this is a major problem. Mt hair isn't long like all of the pictures in this thread, lol.  My hair is thick as heck but only comes to my collar bone now, lol.


natural2008

Hey girlie, give it a try.  It only takes a few minutes.  I always do this style on wet hair.  Please share some pics if you give it a try.


----------



## tiajanae

My protective style for today.


----------



## Allandra

tiajanae said:


> My protective style for today.


I love doing this style.  It's fun and cute. You are rockin' it girlie.


----------



## tru4reele

DesignerCurls what wig is that? It's really cute.


----------



## lynnstar

These styles are so PRETTY!!  Feeling inspired



sipp100 said:


> I like your flat-twist style, @Allandra
> I really need to practice flat-twisting. Mine don't look neat.
> 
> Here are just a few of the protective styles I wear regularly - mostly buns. My hair does fine with daily re-styling. The only time I wear a bun for two days is when my hair is in it's curly state. After two days, I co-wash and restyle. Most of these pics are with blowdried or flatironed hair because when my hair is curly I only wear a messy bun. I have pictures of another 30 or so in my profile albums.


----------



## DesignerCurls

tru4reele said:


> @DesignerCurls what wig is that? It's really cute.



tru4reele that's the mommy wig! I am not a wig person but I so like that particular one!


----------



## Allandra

So, has anyone tried a new protective style yet?


----------



## HoneyA

There are gorgeous protective styles in this thread.


----------



## BlueNile

Allandra said:


> Here are pics of one of my favorite protective styles (two flat twists, pinned up on the sides).
> 
> After I wash, deep condition and moisturize my hair, I do this style in the shower (only takes a few minutes), and I'll put my scarf on at night.  In the mornings, I'll mist it with plain ole water.  This style can last me from five to seven days (yes, it'll still look nice and neat).
> 
> Please share pics of your protective styles here.



Hi Allandra! What is your hair type? I think you might be a hair twin for me, lol. I have never been able to decide what my type was (my guess is 4a though) but my texture looks alot like yours. That's a great protective style


----------



## ChristmasCarol

lynnstar

Thank you!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Gorgeous styles!


----------



## proudofmynaps

sipp100 said:


> I like your flat-twist style, Allandra
> I really need to practice flat-twisting. Mine don't look neat.
> 
> Here are just a few of the protective styles I wear regularly - mostly buns. My hair does fine with daily re-styling. The only time I wear a bun for two days is when my hair is in it's curly state. After two days, I co-wash and restyle. Most of these pics are with blowdried or flatironed hair because when my hair is curly I only wear a messy bun. I have pictures of another 30 or so in my profile albums.


I'm going to need a tutorial for that high bun. It is too cute.


----------



## Georgia

Hello All!  (Long-time lurker, recent subscriber).

This is the closest thing to a protective style that I have been wearing in recent weeks. I pulled the sides of my hair up and pinned them down, tucking in the ends. Please excuse the extra bobby pin in my hair in the last pic, I didn't realize it was there until later. The back of my hair is tucked under with bobby pins to protect my ends, almost like a faux bobb. It could have been done a little neater but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## bigbrowneyez

This has been my protective style since Dec.  PS, I love all the bun styles you ladies have put up!  So beautiful!


----------



## Lilmama1011




----------



## coracao

Georgia said:


> Hello All!  (Long-time lurker, recent subscriber).
> 
> This is the closest thing to a protective style that I have been wearing in recent weeks. I pulled the sides of my hair up and pinned them down, tucking in the ends. Please excuse the extra bobby pin in my hair in the last pic, I didn't realize it was there until later. The back of my hair is tucked under with bobby pins to protect my ends, almost like a faux bobb. It could have been done a little neater but I hope you get the idea.



This looks cute.  Was it very easy to do?

Taking notes...


----------



## Allandra

bigbrowneyez said:


> This has been my protective style since Dec.  PS, I love all the bun styles you ladies have put up!  So beautiful!


bigbrowneyez

Wow, that is beautiful.  Did you do that?  I love it.


----------



## Georgia

coracao said:


> This looks cute.  Was it very easy to do?
> 
> Taking notes...



Thanks!  It was very easy.  Pinning up a section of your hair from each side kind of creates a natural "hump", at least on my hair which is currently grazing shoulder length.  Then just tuck the ends under in the back with bobby pins.  A nice bun in the back would probably also be cute.


----------



## Majestye

Allandra said:
			
		

> Here are pics of one of my favorite protective styles (two flat twists, pinned up on the sides).
> 
> After I wash, deep condition and moisturize my hair, I do this style in the shower (only takes a few minutes), and I'll put my scarf on at night.  In the mornings, I'll mist it with plain ole water.  This style can last me from five to seven days (yes, it'll still look nice and neat).
> 
> Please share pics of your protective styles here.



Allandra.... I wore my hair like that all summer and fall. My problem came in the fall, I guess it for dry, but my hair got very fuzzy, even though I tied it up at night. I had a lot of short hairs in the middle like breakage.  How do you keep the fuzz down and keep of smooth without redoing it every other day?   I do 4 cornrows now and still get fuzz.  I try to only take my hair down once a week


----------



## Allandra

Majestye said:


> @Allandra.... I wore my hair like that all summer and fall. My problem came in the fall, I guess it for dry, but my hair got very fuzzy, even though I tied it up at night. I had a lot of short hairs in the middle like breakage.  How do you keep the fuzz down and keep of smooth without redoing it every other day?   I do 4 cornrows now and still get fuzz.  I try to only take my hair down once a week


Majestye

I just tie it up at night, and in the morning I mist it with plain water.  Also, I don't toss and turn at night (so that probably helps).  My mom (RIP) used to say I was the neatest sleeper she knew lol.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

proudofmynaps

Thank you!

That style was inspired by the bun in a thread entitled "Ballerina Bun Remix". I would supply the link, but I can't on my phone.


----------



## bigbrowneyez

Allandra said:
			
		

> bigbrowneyez
> 
> Wow, that is beautiful.  Did you do that?  I love it.



Yep, its takes about 45min. I do it on wet hair. I do the back part cornrowed up first, then the top. It lasts!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

Thanks so much for this thread. I got a chance to try one of these styles posted, last night.


----------



## Allandra

bigbrowneyez said:


> Yep, its takes about 45min. I do it on wet hair. *I do the back part cornrowed up first*, then the top. It lasts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I can cornrow, but I can't cornrow up.


----------



## trendsetta25

my 3/4 wig (made by me)

this is my Kinky Curly one









this is my Brazilian Wavy one
























For those who may not know...my YT channel shows you how to make one.


----------



## ChasingBliss

trendsetta25 

I dont wear wigs but I love those looks...and you are so pretty.


----------



## trendsetta25

ChasingBliss said:


> @trendsetta25
> 
> I dont wear wigs but I love those looks...and you are so pretty.



you got me blushing over here...thanks!


----------



## Louisex3

winona i loveeee your goddess braid
tutorial? pretty pleaseee?


----------



## Allandra

BlueNile said:


> Hi Allandra! What is your hair type? I think you might be a hair twin for me, lol. I have never been able to decide what my type was (my guess is 4a though) but my texture looks alot like yours. That's a great protective style


BlueNile

mainly 3c with some 4a in the back


----------



## winona

Louisex3 said:


> winona i loveeee your goddess braid
> tutorial? pretty pleaseee?



Thank you

  I copied it from Sipp100.  This is a youtube tutorial that kinda helps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EQxXyCNGR0&feature=relmfu

I did my braid looser but I used her technique


----------



## claudzie

ive attached a pic of my braids it will be my protective style for 8weeks.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Here are some protective styles I've tried. 
-Bun
-Wig
-Yarn braids
-Southern tease bun (attempt)

I just came out of my yarn braids and have my hair up in two flat twists pinned up.


----------



## Allandra

gabulldawg


----------



## Allandra

Sticky

Keep the pictures coming ladies.

Thanks.


----------



## longinghair

This was like two years ago. Don't use the beads anymore...


----------



## kellistarr

Here's a few for me:


----------



## alove15

Bun on a twist out:


----------



## Browndilocks

Been working out.  Tired of the wet conditioner bun.  Hopefully I can at least get a solid week out of them:


----------



## DesignerCurls

I am enjoying these protective styles pic!  I am back in twist (medium size).  kellistarr that style with the flower is really pretty!


----------



## DesignerCurls

alove15 I am digging the convenience of your twist out bun and Browndilocks your ps look so very creative.  I need to try some new styles with my twist!


----------



## pet

Has anyone tried any protective hairstyles by Lilith Moon and have pictures?  She seems to do them so quick and easy...but it's difficult for me to do!


----------



## MsKikiStar

the 1st pic is how I wear my hair when I don't want to mess w/ it for a few days. 2nd pic - when my curls start dropping I bundle them in a crochet hair net. and I just took the twists out 2 days ago.


----------



## mssoconfused

Here are some of my favorite protective styles! 

http://pinterest.com/thatssovain/protective-hairstyles/


----------



## A856

Ladies I'm gonna try this style tonight....this my be a staple for me...




tiajanae said:


> My protective style for today.


----------



## KhandiB

Your styles are awesome!!
I struggle with Protective styling and  you have given me some idea's, 

Awesome!



sipp100 said:


> I like your flat-twist style, Allandra
> I really need to practice flat-twisting. Mine don't look neat.
> 
> Here are just a few of the protective styles I wear regularly - mostly buns. My hair does fine with daily re-styling. The only time I wear a bun for two days is when my hair is in it's curly state. After two days, I co-wash and restyle. Most of these pics are with blowdried or flatironed hair because when my hair is curly I only wear a messy bun. I have pictures of another 30 or so in my profile albums.


----------



## KhandiB

trendsetta25 Glad you put your tutorial, I was sure gonna ask! 
You do a great job!



trendsetta25 said:


> my 3/4 wig (made by me)
> 
> this is my Kinky Curly one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my Brazilian Wavy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who may not know...my YT channel shows you how to make one.


----------



## KhandiB

Tried a Twist out Last night..Failed Miserably, lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Thanx!

KhandiB


----------



## ajargon02

mssoconfused said:


> Here are some of my favorite protective styles!
> 
> http://pinterest.com/thatssovain/protective-hairstyles/




Thanks so much for posting this link! That w/ all these beautiful styles have inspired me, as I sit here waiting for my hair to airdry so I can style it. I ESPECIALLY love this: http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/11/two-bun-banana-clip-updo-tutorial.html

I love it! I will have to post pics once I find the camera!


----------



## KhandiB

sipp100 - No Problem, im not sure I can recreate , you are like a wiz with the thread and braiding, lol

Love the curly style the best!



sipp100 said:


> Thanx!
> 
> KhandiB


----------



## youwillrise

Allandra said:


> Here are pics of one of my favorite protective styles (two flat twists, pinned up on the sides).
> 
> After I wash, deep condition and moisturize my hair, I do this style in the shower (only takes a few minutes), and I'll put my scarf on at night.  In the mornings, I'll mist it with plain ole water.  This style can last me from five to seven days (yes, it'll still look nice and neat).
> 
> Please share pics of your protective styles here.




yours is so much neater than mine!  ive been doing pretty much the same style for a couple years now...and just like you, i do it in the shower...but mine doesnt look nearly as good as yours!  HMPFH! lol.

maybe i'll go for this style again next week and see if i can get it to look neater.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Lazy Braids = Big Ole Parts / Little Braids*

Wore these for a month.













































^Last Day^


----------



## beautyintheyes

*Re: Lazy Braids = Big Ole Parts / Little Braids*



10WordzOrLess said:


> Wore these for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Last Day^


you just gave me some more ideas when i do my braids again!!!!


----------



## Melaninme

I've worn this style for the pahttp://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/76_222/220_225/Untitled1-vi.jpgst two days.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Re: Lazy Braids = Big Ole Parts / Little Braids*



beautyintheyes said:


> you just gave me some more ideas when i do my braids again!!!!



Glad I could help


----------



## trendsetta25

got another protective style for you all!

YT Video: http://youtu.be/bMrAWo9cQNY


----------



## TheNDofUO

My crochet braids! Done with Bohemian curl hair synthetic 1b and 2. Flat twist base


----------



## TheNDofUO




----------



## cherrynicole

Southern tease w/ mini claw clips and a headband

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Allandra

@TheNDofUO

What a nice pic.  You look so cute, nice hair style on you.



TheNDofUO said:


>


----------



## TheNDofUO

Allandra Thank you!


----------



## sweetypoo705

Hello all!
Here is a picture of my ps using bulk hair to make a top bun with a braided bun.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LeighasMommy11

I'm DROOLING just by looking at your hair  it's so pretty!


----------



## Allandra

Sunshine_One


----------



## Allandra

When I had my hair flat ironed in March, I wore my hair in a very high bun (which everyone liked).  It's amazing how the placement of one's bun can change their entire look.

Yesterday after washing / conditioning my hair, I decided to try a high bun on my natural hair.  I thought it would be a bit of a challenge dealing with my natural hair (unlike with my flat ironed hair).  Of course it took a little longer, but it was worth it.


----------



## deedoswell

Love it!!!!  Your hair so thick!


----------



## BraunSugar

I had some mini twists in & was getting bored, so I did two flat twists on both sides of my head going into a bun secured by a banana clip.


----------



## KhandiB

BraunSugar - Your hair is Lovely!!



BraunSugar said:


> I had some mini twists in & was getting bored, so I did two flat twists on both sides of my head going into a bun secured by a banana clip.


----------



## CurlsBazillion

BraunSugar  I love your twists and I need the camera you used to take the pictures in your sigi.  Please share!


----------



## BraunSugar

Thank you ladies! DayDreamist the cam is a Fuji FinePix s1500. It is discontinued but they have newer ones now.


----------



## Garner

BraunSugar...I love you hair!!!  Both the twisted style and wash n go's are gorgeous.  I had to take a closer look to see how the twists were fastenened and I see you used a banana clip.


----------



## Seamonster

Here is my twisted bun


----------



## jprayze

Seamonster Gorgeous!


----------



## braidqueen

I get my hair braided professionally with human extensions and get the the 2 front and back rows redone every 4 weeks. I never where my hair done just in ponytails for a casual look and change to buns for dressy occasions like dinner out or church.


----------



## braidqueen

How is everyone getting their pics so large and mine are small? Do I have to adjust something on my camera or while attaching?


----------



## bludaydreamer

This is a simple twist around. Just twist around the perimeter of your hair. Divide the back into three sections length wise and twist around. Pin the three layers of flat twists in the back together. The back looks like this (from sipp100), but twisted.


----------



## Seamonster

This one is for special occasions


----------



## chinablaq

Top Knots have been my staple lately!! Especially now that the weather is getting warm.





Can't really see my bun, but I had freshly washed my hair, let it airdry, and only straightened the bang with one pass using my Amika flat iron (I don't like showing my forehead) Im currently stretching and I am 10 weeks post. Trying to hold out to 12 weeks.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Allandra pics please?


----------



## chinablaq

Heres a better shot...


----------



## chinablaq

Seamonster said:


> Here is my twisted bun



Its photos like this that makes me want to go natural!! Beautiful!


----------



## Allandra

TheNDofUO said:


> @Allandra pics please?


TheNDofUO

I have a few pics within this thread.  When I have time to take more, I will.


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze thanks
chinablag  thank you, go for it


----------



## wavezncurlz

Ok - one of my relaxed or flatironed LHCF (sipp100)  please try this style! 






The Bow Braid 
http://www.youtu.be/4ICAWFHaA7g 

http://instagr.am/p/Kbd2dsABJj/


----------



## rayellejd14

Today's ps.


----------



## Seamonster

Chunky Flat Twist


----------



## Garner

One of my everyday protective styles.


----------



## sckri23

My hair is short I just barely made this bun (if I can even call it that) its too tight in the pic but I loosened it

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Hairroots

My protective Aunt B style bun!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Some recent protective styles:









I love a good braid.


----------



## pookaloo83

rayellejd14 said:
			
		

> Today's ps.



Cute.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## alove15

Updo on a twist out stretched w/ Bantu knots


----------



## braidqueen

My new do!


----------



## KhandiB

Hairroots - That bun is lovely!!



Hairroots said:


> View attachment 150087My protective Aunt B style bun!


----------



## Hairroots

Thank you! It's a 3 day old braid out wrapped around and bobby pinned up.


----------



## IMFOCSD

So my ends have been looking so thin which got on my last nerve & I cut above apl...sigh...now my ends still look thin ugh...anyway. I decided that its time for me to hide me hair because it became depressing....wigs are the best protective style imo.











This is the wig I will be wearing daily.


----------



## Seamonster

This is one of my favorite summer buns


----------



## virtuenow

chinablaq said:


> Heres a better shot...



chinablaq pretty pic, what kind of camera do you have, its so clear!?


----------



## nicki6

chinablaq
Lovely style and your makeup looks flawless!


----------



## pookaloo83

China you are so pretty. Dd was looking when I was looking and said you're pretty and she's 3! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## constance

Current protective style:


----------



## KiWiStyle

rayellejd14 said:


> Today's ps.



rayellejd14,

The inverted single braid is my protective style for the year but I never considered putting it on the side!!  Thank you for posting .


----------



## KiWiStyle

View attachment 151971

My protective style for the year.


----------



## ms-gg

I posted this in the other thread BUT it is a protective style doe so I'm dropping it over here too:


----------



## Charla

Oh, I guess I should have posted my protective bun here! (also in everyday hair thread) All bun, no filler! 
This is my first attempt at this style.  So I'll work on perfecting it. 
I'll be wearing something similar all summer.  It's too hot for my wigs, and I'm tired of being dependent on someone to braid my hair!


----------



## pookaloo83

A few

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

My wig I got a couple months ago. I have been wearing short wigs which is new for me, but cute.


----------



## newgrowth15

Here are my favorite protective styles.  I box braid my hair and then cornrow the box braids.


----------



## GlamSuite

My protective style. Transitioning (7months post relaxer) with sewin weaves.


----------



## shortt29

Quick and easy pony tucked under...


----------



## pookaloo83

Just put these in.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## westNDNbeauty

posted this in the everyday hair thread, but its also a protective style


----------



## DesignerCurls

There are alot of pretty PSing going on in here!
I am trying to upload some of my pictures but it won't let me!


----------



## DesignerCurls

Ok I resized my pic!
Mini twist...that's what I've been working with! 
In the last pic you can really see the highlights from the red raj henna.


----------



## DesignerCurls

A few more pic


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Some recent PS:


----------



## DesignerCurls

This is going to be my summer go to style...very nice & cool! Mini twist curled & bobby pinned.  The last pic I pinned the front up to change the style a little!
I will try this with micro braids too!


----------



## Leslie_C

I have HIH disease and am always checking my new growth to see if its dry & also Im pretty sloppy at styling so my style needs to be redone the next day. I guess PSing would be more beneficial if I can stay out of my hair for at least 2 or three days, huh? I just feel the need to moisturize and seal daily...my hair gets dry and brittle fast!

Anyway here are my current protective styles. Im not that creative or talented, just buns or random pinups.


----------



## CurlyBuu

All these styles are great! I wanna try like 10 of them! ^_^


----------



## Altruisticoam

My current ps. So quick and easy.


----------



## BlaqBella

That is a really neat braid/bun and I believe a great way to set the edges/hairline. When people have trouble in that area I've seen this type of styling assist in their hairline growing back nicely. Great job!^^


----------



## levette

virtuenow said:


> chinablaq pretty pic, what kind of camera do you have, its so clear!?





Ooh, you look so pretty!!! Your makeup is on point!


----------



## shortt29

Altruisticoam said:


> My current ps. So quick and easy.



This looks great!!! I need to learn how to do this to the front of my hair because the fuzzy halo and thin edges would look so much better while growing


----------



## shortt29

Leslie_C said:


> I have HIH disease and am always checking my new growth to see if its dry & also Im pretty sloppy at styling so my style needs to be redone the next day. I guess PSing would be more beneficial if I can stay out of my hair for at least 2 or three days, huh? I just feel the need to moisturize and seal daily...my hair gets dry and brittle fast!
> 
> Anyway here are my current protective styles. Im not that creative or talented, just buns or random pinups.




Leslie these styles look great! I want to start using long scarves to cover my hairline.


----------



## juleemango

*ONE OF MY FAVORITE LOOKS: 

 ERENA Natural Curl Full Sew In*











*
THEN BRAIDED STYLES*















*
MY HAIR GREW SOOOO MUCH.. Did these styles for 6 - 9 mos straight.
*


----------



## newgrowth15

juleemango, all of your styles are nice.


----------



## juleemango

newgrowth15 said:
			
		

> juleemango, all of your styles are nice.



Thanks newgrowth15! I just wish I knew how to do my own hair. So trying to learn some things here.


----------



## MissZane

New 2 this...

Todays PS inspired by Laila-jean, Fusionofcultures on youtube..


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

I like styles that don't take long to do or undo:


----------



## MizzKutieQ

juleemango said:
			
		

> ONE OF MY FAVORITE LOOKS:
> 
> ERENA Natural Curl Full Sew In
> 
> 
> THEN BRAIDED STYLES
> 
> 
> MY HAIR GREW SOOOO MUCH.. Did these styles for 6 - 9 mos straight.



Man, the braids are nice! I love it!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wavezncurlz said:


> Ok - one of my relaxed or flatironed LHCF (sipp100)  please try this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bow Braid
> http://www.youtu.be/4ICAWFHaA7g
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/Kbd2dsABJj/



wavezncurlz

Sorry so late responding - I'm in the middle of a LHCF haitus  

That style's really cute, but I'm in my mid-40s and it's too young for me 
I'll try it on DD#3 when I flatiron her next month. I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100 said:


> @wavezncurlz
> 
> Sorry so late responding - I'm in the middle of a LHCF haitus
> 
> That style's really cute, but I'm in my mid-40s and it's too young for me
> I'll try it on DD#3 when I flatiron her next month. I'll be sure to post pics.


 

sipp100 I hear ya!
I just want to see it on someone with some texture in their hair. I'll wait for your daughter.


----------



## shortt29

Today's bun


----------



## TeeBee

[FONT="oops..delete[/FONT]


----------



## virtuenow

sipp100 said:


> @wavezncurlz
> 
> Sorry so late responding - I'm in the middle of a LHCF haitus
> 
> That style's really cute, but I'm in my mid-40s and it's too young for me
> I'll try it on DD#3 when I flatiron her next month. I'll be sure to post pics.



Welcome back @sipp100 we missed you!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Pin free bun that stayed up all day


----------



## nursenappy

Braids


----------



## Allandra

Lately, I've been twisting my hair (in about 15 to 20 twists) and pulling them back in a bun.  When I do this style, I wear it for a week at a time (love that, and talk about saving me some time, whew).  I absolutely love it, and I get a lot of compliments on it.  Some folks have the nerve to think I get up and re-do it every day.  NOT.    I think this is gonna be one of my main styles this summer and fall because I'm not getting my hair flat ironed until Christmas.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23

pookaloo83 said:


> A few
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



pookaloo83 If you don't mind me asking- where do you purchase your beanies?


----------



## jprayze

So i posted to the wrong thread and then thought I have protective styles to post so here goes:


----------



## pookaloo83

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> @pookaloo83 If you don't mind me asking- where do you purchase your beanies?




wherever I see them. Rainbow, Forever21, Teenie Bopper stores like that. I got a nice navy blue one from Ross once. Just whenever I see them I pick them up. Because they tend to sell fast in the winter curlsOnFire


----------



## Cattypus1

Pin-free bun with a doughnut.


----------



## shortt29

Twist out with ends tucked under headband


----------



## newgrowth15

shortt29, what a great idea--thanks for sharing.


----------



## wavezncurlz

As you know I love sticks but I think forks are a little easier to use -especially for shorter har. I have a new one that is super smooth and very easy to use. It's from PacificMerchatile


----------



## Naturae

Took this two days ago. I'm leaning more toward vintage updo's for protective styles. 

The reddish color is from henna <3


----------



## Seamonster

Here are my beat the heat styles, I accidently did a good one yesterday, but didn't snap a pic.


----------



## caliscurls

Naturae said:
			
		

> Took this two days ago. I'm leaning more toward vintage updo's for protective styles.
> 
> The reddish color is from henna <3



I love this! Its beautful. Going off to google vintage styles now....


----------



## Naturae

caliscurls said:


> I love this! Its beautful. Going off to google vintage styles now....




Thanks! I get so many compliments on how much it reflects my personality
I got my inspiration from a really pretty red head girl named Ashley. I'm eclectic so I high-jacked the style and put my own spin on it. 

The style that hooked me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=26CNtw3clU8


----------



## SummerSolstice

same tired ol bun


----------



## virtuenow

SummerSolstice put it at the top of your head.  Those are much cuter.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SummerSolstice said:
			
		

> same tired ol bun



Your evil looking self lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

Naturae said:
			
		

> Took this two days ago. I'm leaning more toward vintage updo's for protective styles.
> 
> The reddish color is from henna <3



Looks pretty and simple, but I can't do it...lol


----------



## SummerSolstice

virtuenow said:


> SummerSolstice put it at the top of your head.  Those are much cuter.



I'm scared...



Lilmama1011 said:


> Your evil looking self lol




u see I'm tired of lookin at yall's cute hair... i'm hatin let me hate in peace


----------



## bajandoc86

Why am I now seeing this thread?!?!  @ all these gorgeous styles!

juleemango I love me an updo, and yours are BEAUTIFUL!

TeeBee  your hair in you siggy.


----------



## Naturae

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Looks pretty and simple, but I can't do it...lol



Lol! Aww of corse you can. Time and practice. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Naturae said:
			
		

> Lol! Aww of corse you can. Time and practice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



One day I guess.... Lol


----------



## westNDNbeauty

here is my latest flat twisted style.  will be posting a video soon of how I twisted.


----------



## SkySurfer

westNDNbeauty said:


> here is my latest flat twisted style.  will be posting a video soon of how I twisted



That is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## SkySurfer

I'm always in crochet braids, so here is my new set that I did last weekend:

as always, your girl giving you hurrrr and face (albeit tired)


----------



## Cattypus1

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> I'm always in crochet braids, so here is my new set that I did last weekend:
> 
> as always, your girl giving you hurrrr and face (albeit tired)



That is just too cute!  What are crochet braids?


----------



## SkySurfer

Cattypus1 said:


> That is just too cute!  What are crochet braids?



Hey Cattypus1 ! Thanks for the compliment!

Right, crochet braids (or weave) is a method of weaving whereby you canerow all your hair back, (a bit like for a sew in) but instead of using a needle and thread to attach hair to the canerows, you use a latch hook tool (a.k.a crochet hook) to pull bulk braiding hair under the cornrow and tie a loop so it stays.

The method is a new take on old school crochet braids where people would canerow their hair back, but then attach pre-braided braids/twists...a hairstyle that many ladies i know would rather forget!

This new take on crochet braids works best with curly or very wavy hair so that you don't see the knots, but I have seen some youtube videos with straight hair used.

Here is a decent video to introduce you to crochet braids: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvhLY238Q_E

Hope that helps!


----------



## SummerSolstice

ETA: that pic was too big i just attached it

2 fat twists today...

i actually kind of like it... I thought I was going to look like the house negro :crazy:


----------



## shortt29

SummerSolstice said:


> ETA: that pic was too big i just attached it
> 
> 2 fat twists today...
> 
> i actually kind of like it... I thought I was going to look like the house negro :crazy:



I love it!!! I got so many compliments when I wore my hair like this although it was just because my twist out was ruined by the rain


----------



## shortt29

My southern tease bun


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortt29 said:
			
		

> My southern tease bun



Looks better than the birds nest I had at the back of my head smh


----------



## shortt29

Lilmama1011 said:


> Looks better than the birds nest I had at the back of my head smh



Awww Lilmama you will get the hang of it  Just keep trying them...and share some pics, someone may be able to let you know what you are doing wrong and they probably don't look bad at all.


----------



## SkySurfer

Loving the styles ladies!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Just some juicy twists


----------



## Seamonster

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Just some juicy twists



Whew, now that is some hair there.  I wish my hair was that thick.


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Awww Lilmama you will get the hang of it  Just keep trying them...and share some pics, someone may be able to let you know what you are doing wrong and they probably don't look bad at all.



Ok, I will take pictures when my roller set is no good if I decide to do that southern tease again, and watch I be the laugh of the day lol


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Seamonster Girl you say that but it took me too long to put in those little bitta twists smh lol Thank you tho


----------



## faithVA

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Just some juicy twists


 
They are juicy. That's amazing. Very pretty.


----------



## newgrowth15

LoveTheSkinImIn, the juicy twists are thick and healthy looking.  Are they soft?


----------



## newgrowth15

faithVA, I noticed you changed your avatar.  Did you big chop recently?


----------



## faithVA

newgrowth15 said:


> @faithVA, I noticed you changed your avatar. Did you big chop recently?


 
Yes I big chopped Saturday. I incurred some damage and it had to go. I hadn't changed my avatar in 2 years so it was time


----------



## newgrowth15

faithVA said:


> Yes I big chopped Saturday. I incurred some damage and it had to go. I hadn't changed my avatar in 2 years so it was time



Your new, cut looks great.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

newgrowth15 yeah they're soft. I used Giovanni direct and grape seed oil.


----------



## SummerSolstice

I don't like this length of hair on me... its just shrinkage but I can't live this life


----------



## Lilmama1011

SummerSolstice said:
			
		

> I don't like this length of hair on me... its just shrinkage but I can't live this life



I swear you have a emotionless face. It's hard for me to do that. You can always tell my emotion because I can't seem to hide it.. One minute you look mad and then you look humble lol smile with your eyes at least pretty lady lol


----------



## kellistarr

I usually end up with this, the day before wash day





I gave myself a nice chopping in early july.  My hair is more manageable because I should have BEEN cutting off some dead, dry inches and had not done so.  Still, I get tired of styling my hair daily, so I think I might rock some braids or twists.


----------



## Seamonster

SummerSolstice said:


> I don't like this length of hair on me... its just shrinkage but I can't live this life



SummerSolstice That is so cute! I can't wait til I can rock one sided twist


----------



## Lucie

I don't know what it is but I like it. I needed to keep my hair off my neck.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lucie said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is but I like it. I needed to keep my hair off my neck.



A pretty birds nest


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

French roll with sparkle studs attached


----------



## kellistarr




----------



## triniprincess6

Lucie said:


> I don't know what it is but I like it. I needed to keep my hair off my neck.


 

I love it! Def stealing it


----------



## Poohbear

Here is a pic of a new protective style that I tried with my blowdried natural hair today: 






I've never been a big fan of protective styles, but I think I may have finally found one that I can wear consistently so I can leave my hair alone.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of a new protective style that I tried with my blowdried natural hair today:
> 
> I've never been a big fan of protective styles, but I think I may have finally found one that I can wear consistently so I can leave my hair alone.



Very pretty


----------



## MicheePrings

My twists up in a sock bun. These are my first set of twists this size so I am hoping to keep them in for at least a week, I'll see how my scalp deals.
 I'll wear them in a bun during the day and let them down in the evening to ease any tension off of my scalp.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## karenjoe

my style under wigs ...... 

this is a test.....


----------



## Blairx0

karenjoe said:
			
		

> my style under wigs ......
> 
> this is a test.....



If I could braid like that I would have stayed under the wig.


----------



## pookaloo83

MicheePrings said:


> My twists up in a sock bun. These are my first set of twists this size so I am hoping to keep them in for at least a week, I'll see how my scalp deals.
> I'll wear them in a bun during the day and let them down in the evening to ease any tension off of my scalp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Your twists look so juicy!


----------



## MicheePrings

pookaloo83 said:


> Your twists look so juicy!


 
Aww thank you


----------



## karenjoe

Blairx0 said:


> If I could braid like that I would have stayed under the wig.



you can find someone to do it..... it took me while but I did

I tried straight going back.....   left a lump &  pulled my kitchens
& made them itch...... 
One girl told me it was getting to long to make a circle more $$$$ 
so I started 
6 skinny plaits 3 per side. 
I braid the front in w the middle then that  in to the back one.
then connect them together or pin them up on each side. 
wig cap....


----------



## collegeDoll

buns or sew ins


----------



## kellistarr

@college doll- love your styles.


----------



## collegeDoll

kellistarr said:


> @college doll- love your styles.



thank you!


----------



## Cassie6

juleemango love your braids


----------



## grownupnai

I wish my pics had more detail. Here are pics from my two strand cornrow(is that what you call them?) twists back. I know my part isn't straight, but whatever.


----------



## grownupnai

kellistarr said:


> View attachment 164425
> 
> View attachment 164429
> 
> View attachment 164431



Wow kellistarr! If I only had half of that thickness we could be hair twins. I love your hair. It looks so rich!


----------



## kellistarr

grownupnai- Thank You!  I guess I don't always appreciate the thickness.  You've got some pretty fine tresses!


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortt29 said:
			
		

> My southern tease bun



Why can mines come out like that?!


----------



## shortt29

Lilmama1011 said:


> Why can mines come out like that?!



Awww I wish I could show you


----------



## DesignerCurls

kellistarr & MicheePrings yall have some gorgeous, juicy twist!
here are my ps styles...microbraids!


----------



## Seamonster

DesignerCurls very nice, I love the bun and twisted bang.


----------



## reeseycup

some DIY protective style that I hv enjoyed over the last 6 wks... I will be 14 wks posr this coming Sunday and in the midst of my second yr long stretch (I textuize once a year)


----------



## DesignerCurls

Thank you Seamonster


----------



## MicheePrings

DesignerCurls said:


> @kellistarr & @MicheePrings yall have some gorgeous, juicy twist!
> here are my ps styles...microbraids!


 
Aww, thank you girly. Im loving those micros of yours, I wish I had the patience to put those in, so I could enjoy some easy styling for a while. I'm sure you will


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wavezncurlz said:


> Ok - one of my relaxed or flatironed LHCF (sipp100)  please try this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bow Braid
> http://www.youtu.be/4ICAWFHaA7g
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/Kbd2dsABJj/



wavezncurlz

I haven't forgotten about this style, but DD won't let me straighten her hair! She used to beg for straight hair, but ever since she passed WL, she only wears twists and buns. It needs to be done soon, though. She hasn't had a trim since Easter - the last time I flatironed her hair, smh.


----------



## DragonPearl

oooops. wrong thread.


----------



## newgrowth15

DesignerCurls, did you do your own micro-braids?  If so, how long did it take you to do it?  I especially like the curled style.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

KiWiStyle said:


> View attachment 151971
> 
> My protective style for the year.


 
This is simple and yet so elegant!  I love it!  How do you french braid your own hair?  I need to learn how to do this!


----------



## DesignerCurls

newgrowth15 said:


> did you do your own micro-braids?  If so, how long did it take you to do it?  I especially like the curled style.



newgrowth15 Thanks! yes I did my own micro braids.  It took my 18 hours over a 4 day time period.  This was the first time I did my natural hair.  I use to do my DD in 2 days when her hair was around APL.


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100 said:


> @wavezncurlz
> 
> I haven't forgotten about this style, but DD won't let me straighten her hair! She used to beg for straight hair, but ever since she passed WL, she only wears twists and buns. It needs to be done soon, though. She hasn't had a trim since Easter - the last time I flatironed her hair, smh.


 

That's ok. Whenever!


----------



## TopShelf




----------



## MaraWithLove

DesignerCurls TopShelf


----------



## TopShelf

The back


----------



## lesedi

When I'm lazy I wig it or I get some microtwists installed. Nothing fancy


----------



## Monaleezza

Are there many of you who like me prefer to have some hair in their faces?  I dislike my face swept clean from all hair.. 
If anyone has any protective styles where they still have some hair in their face, I'd love to see them.


----------



## jprayze

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> Are there many of you who like me prefer to have some hair in their faces?  I dislike my face swept clean from all hair..
> If anyone has any protective styles where they still have some hair in their face, I'd love to see them.



Good question! I would love to see them as well.


----------



## rsmith

my two cents:

[IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/untitled_zpsf5c68aeb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## westNDNbeauty

This is a faux bob on my almost BSL hair


----------



## westNDNbeauty

TopShelf That is HOTNESS right there!  Love it!


----------



## ToSelahWithLove

Cornrows up into a high phony pony:


----------



## newgrowth15

TopShelf, all I can say is beautiful!


----------



## BAABound

My quick n easy faux bun with marley hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

BAABound said:
			
		

> My quick n easy faux bun with marley hair.



Love this.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## SummerSolstice

Monaleezza said:


> Are there many of you who like me prefer to have some hair in their faces?  I dislike my face swept clean from all hair..
> If anyone has any protective styles where they still have some hair in their face, I'd love to see them.



 me!!! over here! Big forehead and cheeks must be covered lol Monaleezza


----------



## momi

DesignerCurls said:


> kellistarr & MicheePrings yall have some gorgeous, juicy twist!
> here are my ps styles...microbraids!



These are gorgeous!


----------



## rsmith

big two strand twist pinned up


----------



## Funmiloves

My crochet braids... Pic in the purple top was when it was just finished.  Pic in blue top was how it looked after the first co-wash


----------



## Fhrizzball

TalkTru said:


> My crochet braids... Pic in the purple top was when it was just finished.  Pic in blue top was how it looked after the first co-wash



Gorgeous. You wouldn't be able to tell me that wasn't your hair. Did you use Marley hair or something else? How long is the hair?


----------



## Funmiloves

Fhrizzball said:


> Gorgeous. You wouldn't be able to tell me that wasn't your hair. Did you use Marley hair or something else? How long is the hair?




Thanks, I used Afro Kinky Bulk hair, I have more pics in my album


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

BAABound said:


> My quick n easy faux bun with marley hair.



How do you do that.... I'm interested in a faux bun.... How do u keep the hair punned in?


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

TalkTru said:


> My crochet braids... Pic in the purple top was when it was just finished.  Pic in blue top was how it looked after the first co-wash



Does this hair come on a weft? Can I use it as a sew in?  Where can I find this hair... This is awesome lol


----------



## BAABound

AXtremeTakeover here are a couple of links to the many yt videos that I watched before attempting this style.  Mine isn't as detailed as these are b/c I didn't use as much hair as they used and they both did bangs.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDU8sBKlDog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jMQG9nmpxM


----------



## Monaleezza

SummerSolstice said:


> me!!! over here! Big forehead and cheeks must be covered lol @Monaleezza



High Five girl!!! SummerSolstice There has to be some protective style where my round face isn't exposed like the moon!!

I hear about girls on the site talking about being obsessed with PSing and I'm the complete opposite.  PSing is like punishment.

I'm trying, but girl needs something to detract from the moonface! lol


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

BAABound said:
			
		

> AXtremeTakeover here are a couple of links to the many yt videos that I watched before attempting this style.  Mine isn't as detailed as these are b/c I didn't use as much hair as they used and they both did bangs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDU8sBKlDog
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jMQG9nmpxM



Ok thank you!!


----------



## Stormy

Twists! They're really working for me!


----------



## Funmiloves

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Does this hair come on a weft? Can I use it as a sew in?  Where can I find this hair... This is awesome lol



AXtremeTakeover no unfortunately it doesn't come in weft, it's afro kinky bulk. I bought mine in the UK.


----------



## kurlllz

sipp100 said:


> I like your flat-twist style, Allandra
> I really need to practice flat-twisting. Mine don't look neat.
> 
> Here are just a few of the protective styles I wear regularly - mostly buns. My hair does fine with daily re-styling. The only time I wear a bun for two days is when my hair is in it's curly state. After two days, I co-wash and restyle. Most of these pics are with blowdried or flatironed hair because when my hair is curly I only wear a messy bun. I have pictures of another 30 or so in my profile albums.



Beautiful and creative!!!!


----------



## kurlllz

A simple bun while indoors.....i rarely ps outside the home.


----------



## jprayze

My go to bun!


----------



## TopShelf

Done a few hours ago by Benet


----------



## MicheePrings

TopShelf said:
			
		

> Done a few hours ago by Benet



Wow, it's beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Syrah

Lucie said:


> I don't know what it is but I like it. I needed to keep my hair off my neck.


 Lucie - are you relaxed or natural?!?

Whatever it is, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Seamonster




----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Loving this style but still needs perfection. Its a new style for me.


----------



## tlbaby23

trendsetta25 said:


> my 3/4 wig (made by me)
> 
> For those who may not know...my YT channel shows you how to make one.


 

OMG!!! your amazing!!!!! once i saw ur videos i was like IM DEFINITELY MAKING A WIG! Lol !! I hope it comes out as good as yours! I cant wait to try!!


----------



## mami2010

Accidental protective style.  I took my braids down that I was wearing under my wig and like the waves and started playing around with it and came up with this.  I was suppose to wash it but I will just rock it for now.


----------



## UGQueen

here's a protective style that i tried on myself. i found it on youtube but ended up doing my own variation as it was meant for curly hair. 

I am about 4 months post in these photos and im pretty sure i had just straightened my hair the day before or something.  

I actually didnt intend to get pics to post on here, my bf was playing around with the cam and as i went through them now weeks later so i wanted to share 









sorry the pics are hugee


----------



## LesleyB

That's so pretty UGQueen! 

I did this style last week:


----------



## beautyintheyes

LesleyB said:
			
		

> That's so pretty UGQueen!
> 
> I did this style last week:



You are so gorgeous!


----------



## UGQueen

LesleyB said:


> That's so pretty UGQueen!
> 
> I did this style last week:



i loove this.. will have to try it one day


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This is my protective style that I wear when I'm working out in the mornings. It saves me a lot of time and is low manipulation.

Sent from my iPhone 6S

ETA: I took the pictures while in the LHCF app and they still came out sideways / upside down.


----------



## camilla

weaves installed by me the red skirt pict is a full lace wig


----------



## HeadofCurls

I want this. 



TopShelf said:


> Done a few hours ago by Benet



My current fave protective style is the high bun with side swoops.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=371735]HeadofCurls[/USER] said:
			
		

> I want this.
> 
> My current fave protective style is the high bun with side swoops.



Very cute.  How did you do 2 swoops?


----------



## HeadofCurls

jprayze said:


> Very cute.  How did you do 2 swoops?



Thanks. I just combed out my bang area, parted it on the side and swoooped the two sides behind my ear by brushing the hair forward and then back.


----------



## Paris Belle

Great thread! I'm loving all of the hair styles ladies!  Keep up the great work.  You are all so inspiring.


----------



## Ash25

Go to style


----------



## AMAKA127

I live for updo's





Can't really see my updo in this one well kind of....





twist(left) twist out (left)


----------



## anoriginalpyt

ETA - I had to make sure that linking it would work. 
So this is my favorite wig of all time, I just made it through two weeks and I messed up the nape area with my flat iron . BUT I think they discontinued this wig, I've been hunting for it online for a decent price for a week.


----------



## anoriginalpyt

My first wig, don't remember the make or the model at all. It's in hair heaven after everyday wear for a month. I've found the bob with a swoop bang style to be best for my face. So, I've done 6 weeks straight of protective styling.


----------



## pookaloo83

UGQueen said:


> here's a protective style that i tried on myself. i found it on youtube but ended up doing my own variation as it was meant for curly hair.
> 
> I am about 4 months post in these photos and im pretty sure i had just straightened my hair the day before or something.
> 
> I actually didnt intend to get pics to post on here, my bf was playing around with the cam and as i went through them now weeks later so i wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are hugee



UGQueen can you post the tutorial? Thanks. This is so pretty.


----------



## Sieda

Nothing new here, just a bun! Can't get the rotate image function to work.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Here is mine from this week.


----------



## Melaninme

Here's a new one for me.


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^Love.  I just want some pretty simple braids myself


----------



## rsmith

my simple bun


----------



## stephshe

Wigs are my fav protective style, these are full lace wigs that I made into half wigs. I wear my own hair out in the front


----------



## brittle_hair

Here is one I did yesterday, which actually got me thinking that in 2013 i may no longer wear braids continuously, as i've mostly been in braids since i went natural, give or take the odd month here or there

I plan to try another new style today so may be back with more pics if it works out


----------



## SexySin985

SkySurfer said:


> I'm always in crochet braids, so here is my new set that I did last weekend:
> 
> as always, your girl giving you hurrrr and face (albeit tired)



SkySurfer What kind of hair did you use for this style?


----------



## pookaloo83

Nothing much. Pretty much the same as yesterday.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## RazberryDazzle

I looooove your hairstyles they are so cute!!


----------



## Sunshinelove32

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Just some juicy twists


 
Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## jprayze

Senegalese twists


----------



## Cattypus1

jprayze said:


> Senegalese twists



So pretty, the hair too.


----------



## jprayze

Cattypus1 said:


> So pretty, the hair too.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze You really do look extra gorgeous with those senegalese twist. The bone structure in your face is popping.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];17645977]jprayze You really do look extra gorgeous with those senegalese twist. The bone structure in your face is popping.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## missliberia

This wig is my protective style for the rest of winter.  It is the Beshe Shelly.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

So braided this last week.


----------



## pookaloo83

Buns and flat twists.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Ijanei

May as well share here since I updated the other threads.  These braids are 3 days old so far


----------



## amazingbae

Havana Twist w/Marley hair


----------



## randi415

This weeks PS

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fhrizzball

My puff bun. Not as voluminous or smooth as I would like but my hair is in desperate need of a wash so it's a bit producty.


----------



## Cattypus1

Fhrizzball said:


> My puff bun. Not as voluminous or smooth as I would like but my hair is in desperate need of a wash so it's a bit producty.



Your hair is just too cute...I love the bun!


----------



## UGQueen

pookaloo83 said:


> @UGQueen can you post the tutorial? Thanks. This is so pretty.


 
hey girl sorry i just seen this, & thank you!  i will try and post a tutorial once i get out of these braids.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Photo not working... how do you delete posts anyway?


----------



## PBE718

ms-gg said:


> I posted this in the other thread BUT it is a protective style doe so I'm dropping it over here too:


Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

HeadofCurls said:


> I want this.
> 
> 
> 
> My current fave protective style is the high bun with side swoops.
> 
> View attachment 177741
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177743



i am going to try this!  i like it!


----------



## rsmith

PBE718[USER][/USER] that's a very pretty style.


----------



## Guinan

I plain janed it 2day. A high bun. Hopefully yall can see it, my phone has been actin cray zie

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> I plain janed it 2day. A high bun. Hopefully yall can see it, my phone has been actin cray zie
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



cute bun!!!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Just a wig for the winter months.


----------



## Funmiloves

Got weaved up, hoping to maintain this till early March


----------



## Endlesslegs

got my hair done in lagos over christmas..my annual braids lol


----------



## temfash

This is my easy, simple protective canerow style. Don't know why the pic is sideways posted from my phone.


----------



## Funmiloves

Endlesslegs said:


> got my hair done in lagos over christmas..my annual braids lol



Endlesslegs beautiful!


----------



## ree.denise

Marley twist that I did myself.


----------



## missbugg21

Braids... just took them down, but plan to re-install in another week or so.


----------



## bydebra

​ The No Sock Sock Bun by SimplyDebra, on Flickr

One of my every day protective styles...it works especially well on shorter hair. ​


----------



## Cattypus1

simplydebra said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/simplydebra/8419166983/
> 
> The No Sock Sock Bun by SimplyDebra, on Flickr
> 
> One of my every day protective styles...it works especially well on shorter hair.



Please share your technique...I love the bun, very juicy!


----------



## bydebra

Cattypus1 said:


> Please share your technique...I love the bun, very juicy!



Hey Cattypus1 - I have a tutorial on my YouTube page. It's basically pinning the hair to make a bun shape instead of using a filler. It's good for people who want that look, but don't have a donut or don't want to use one.


----------



## BayAreaDream

New Install, hoping this will last a few weeks...


----------



## Hairness

Wow!  That looks so natural!  Congrats!


----------



## TopShelf




----------



## ghanagirl23

my protective style brazilian hair with a lace closure


----------



## JosieLynn

here's a photo of my most recent endeavor into the world of havana twists, i really like how natural they look and they're not really heavy like yarn braids


----------



## winona

BayAreaDream 
 Your install looks great  what hair did you use for that install?  next month I will be installing crochet braids and I am looking for hair I could purchase locally


----------



## Guinan

Todays hair. Im mad the clip is crooked

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hi ladies...I haven't posted in here in a very long time but I just made a wig and will be wearing it alternating with another I have.







Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ItsMeFre

BayAreaDream said:


> New Install, hoping this will last a few weeks...


 
BayAreaDream what kind of hair is this? And how do you care for it? Do you think it'll last for 30 days?


----------



## anartist4u2001

Endlesslegs said:


> got my hair done in lagos over christmas..my annual braids lol



is that you? gosh you're freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## westNDNbeauty




----------



## naija24

is there such a thing as a bad protective style?

I just big chop'ed and found African braiders who could do micros on about 1" of hair. So naturally I went for it because I want a little poof by March and April. 

However, I read on some sites that micros on too short of hair can cause breakage. This is causing me serious worry. Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;17888779[/USER]]is there such a thing as a bad protective style?
> 
> I just big chop'ed and found African braiders who could do micros on about 1" of hair. So naturally I went for it because I want a little poof by March and April.
> 
> However, I read on some sites that micros on too short of hair can cause breakage. This is causing me serious worry. Could someone point me in the right direction?



Not only could you incur breakage you could suffer hair loss. Imagine how tight they have to pull your hair to have those extensions stay. And micros can be every bad on your edges. 

Before you get extensions anywhere talk to people who have had their hair done there and see what their hair and scalp looks like. 

Spend a month reading through this board before you do anything to your hair. It will save you months and months of misery in the end. 

Braids done well are wonderful. But improperly installed braids will lead to baldness and other issues.


----------



## naija24

faithVA said:


> Not only could you incur breakage you could suffer hair loss. Imagine how tight they have to pull your hair to have those extensions stay. And micros can be every bad on your edges.
> 
> Before you get extensions anywhere talk to people who have had their hair done there and see what their hair and scalp looks like.
> 
> Spend a month reading through this board before you do anything to your hair. It will save you months and months of misery in the end.
> 
> Braids done well are wonderful. But improperly installed braids will lead to baldness and other issues.


 
Now I'm terrified. I already have micros!!!

This was my hair this past week. I had about an 1" stretched out.





This is my hair with micros, since last Sunday.





My hair may actually break????


----------



## faithVA

naija24 said:


> Now I'm terrified. I already have micros!!!
> 
> This was my hair this past week. I had about an 1" stretched out.
> 
> 
> My hair may actually break????



Don't panic. You already have them. I am assuming they feel fine.

But you do need to educate yourself on braids and your hair. There are threads on taking care of your hair while in braids, proper take down, etc.

No one can say what your hair will experience. Others can just share their experiences and what they learned. Learn from them so you don't have to have their experiences. Just use LHCF as a good resource to learn as much as you can early on.


----------



## jprayze

naija24 said:


> Now I'm terrified. I already have micros!!!
> 
> This was my hair this past week. I had about an 1" stretched out.
> 
> 
> This is my hair with micros, since last Sunday.
> 
> 
> My hair may actually break????


 
Are these micros?  They look like Sengalease twists to me?


----------



## faithVA

^^I guess I really didn't look at the picture. They are way too large to be micros.


----------



## naija24

jprayze, Yes, they are micros. They're pretty thin. It took me 6 hours to get done between two ladies.

faithVA, the back of my head feels fine now. It's the crown and some of the sides taht are still pretty tender for me. I am sure they'll go down by the end of the week. I haven't had braids in 3 years and I haven't had micros ever.


----------



## naija24

faithVA said:


> ^^I guess I really didn't look at the picture. They are way too large to be micros.


 
My braids aren't micros?? What are they then?


----------



## faithVA

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;17888969[/USER]]My braids aren't micros?? What are they then?



Can you do a close up picture of just your scalp and a few inches of your hair?

I'm not a braid expert, so I'm not going to say what they are. There are people who know much more about braids then I do. The picture is a little hard to see.


----------



## naija24

faithVA said:


> Can you do a close up picture of just your scalp and a few inches of your hair?
> 
> I'm not a braid expert, so I'm not going to say what they are. There are people who know much more about braids then I do. The picture is a little hard to see.


 
I attached a better shot.


----------



## jprayze

These are what I thick of as micros...





They look more like small individuals, which is better for you...should be less stress on your natural hair.


----------



## faithVA

Sorry everyone for taking this thread OT. I didn't realize this was a sticky.


----------



## braidqueen

faithVA said:


> Can you do a close up picture of just your scalp and a few inches of your hair?
> 
> I'm not a braid expert, so I'm not going to say what they are. There are people who know much more about braids then I do. The picture is a little hard to see.


 

Yeah...they aren't micros. They may be small to you but in reality they are pretty big and way too big to be called micros. Two girls in 6 hours means they put way too much hair on each individual braid or they are very slow. My girl takes 8 hours to do my head alone and much smaller.


----------



## naija24

Okay, it's been a week and my braids still really hurt. and I checked the back and there are like these tiny bumps around a few of my braids, which I read somewhere is a sign that they're doing damage. I paid $200 for my braids so I reeeeally don't want to take them out, but what do i do about the pain? I'm starting to wonder if my hair was too short (1" all around) to braid.

It's just the 5 in the back and a few up top that hurt. Everything else is fine.


----------



## Fhrizzball

naija24 said:


> Okay, it's been a week and my braids still really hurt. and I checked the back and there are like these tiny bumps around a few of my braids, which I read somewhere is a sign that they're doing damage. I paid $200 for my braids so I reeeeally don't want to take them out, but what do i do about the pain? I'm starting to wonder if my hair was too short (1" all around) to braid.
> 
> It's just the 5 in the back and a few up top that hurt. Everything else is fine.



Have you tried washing them as water helps to ease my hair when I used to get braids. Optimally I would take out the ones that hurt. Since they're in the back it won't be that noticeable and you can just twist or coil the strands to get them to keep from knotting up. I would redo the ones at top as bumps signify it's way to tight and can damage the hair follicle which is never a good thing.


----------



## JosieLynn

Here's my current set of havana twists...I've had them in for about 3 weeks now, hoping to keep them up until the end of march. Not sure how much patience I will have for having my hair up and out of reach for so long, but I'm determined to keep PS'ing until my hair is long enough to bun. Currently past SL shooting for APL


----------



## naija24

Fhrizzball said:


> Have you tried washing them as water helps to ease my hair when I used to get braids. Optimally I would take out the ones that hurt. Since they're in the back it won't be that noticeable and you can just twist or coil the strands to get them to keep from knotting up. I would redo the ones at top as bumps signify it's way to tight and can damage the hair follicle which is never a good thing.



Yeah, I did a good water run through all over my braids. It helped tremendously. I also think my hair grew a bit. Maybe I'm wrong. Regardless, my braids are a lot fuzzier at the base.


----------



## praisedancer

westNDNbeauty said:


>



Very beautiful!!!


----------



## TopShelf

pretty much the same style today


----------



## anartist4u2001

praisedancer said:


> Very beautiful!!!



oh my gosh, i love this style!


----------



## CocoElizabeth

Don't worry. I wore braids for 4 years after a big chop and grew my hair to waist length. 

Just make sure to take care of your scalp. Don't let them pull your braids too tight and once you get some hang time I'd opt for larger braids.


----------



## SimpleLiving

Allandra said:


> favorite protective styles (two flat twists, pinned up on the sides).



I DO NOT know why flat twists are intimidating to me.  I haven't even TRIED 'em.  You know what, I guess I need to go to You Tube and just get it together.  They are so neat and cute.


----------



## jesusislove1526

Small twists with braided roots, rolled and tucked.


----------



## Nomadiclady

Nice styles Ladies


----------



## cherrlaw

This is my protective style, after I wash, condition and moisturize my hair, 
I twist and let air dry...I wear a ponytail out or in a bun


----------



## WarriorGurl23

My first post!  heeyyy so This is just my protective bun. I wanted to do something more fancy for the week, but my hair took forever to air dry in braids so I did a last minute bun before class.


----------



## jprayze

BraidedBarbie said:


> flawless crochet weave install



Love the color!  What kind of hair did u use?


----------



## janeemat

cherrlaw said:


> This is my protective style, after I wash, condition and moisturize my hair,
> I twist and let air dry...I wear a ponytail out or in a bun



Your hair is so thick and beautiful. Welcome!


----------



## SkySurfer

SexySin985 said:


> SkySurfer What kind of hair did you use for this style?



Hey, sorry for the late reply! I only just renewed my sub!
I use water wave hair by freetress or glance model model.


----------



## MissZane

My march/april hair do


----------



## Channy31

MissZane said:


> View attachment 203295
> 
> My march/april hair do



This is so so pretty!


----------



## Funmiloves

Ladies, I've returned to my first love of crochet braids. It's been fun playing with my own hair, but now it's time to hide it away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWUKU...ature=youtu.be


----------



## blqcoil618

A big bun with banana clip and claw clip.


----------



## mami2010

Hey ladies,

All is well, I am trying to outreach more women about hair care,  fitness, beauty, confidence boosting and much more.  I would like to  share this with my Protective styling ladies because this week I am focusing on protective styling.  Feel free to post some protective styles here also to help out the ladies who really need the assistance.  All others who would want info about my diet and exercise I will be  updating info here also.  So I am sending you all an open invitation.  All are welcome.  Check out my latest protective style here.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloe...35071450016158


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Oh my I meant to post in everyday hair thread. Disregard this post.


----------



## mami2010

Double post


----------



## mami2010

Be sure to visit for more protective styles coming up soon:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloes-Fitness-Fashion-Hair-and-Beauty/135071450016158


----------



## mami2010

Tutorial on how to achieve this look:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRvFAfwrhc8


----------



## mami2010

Roller set front only and air dried the back then pinned up the back to protect it.


----------



## melahnee

I love all you girls' buns. I'm obsessed with buns. I can't wait until my hair is waistlength soo bad. I want a pretty bun with the french braid in it like i saw on the first page! lol 

also what is a full lace wig/how are those made?


----------



## Amarilles

Not a fan pulled-back styles (thanks to my naturally jacked hairline) but I've been sporting a messy bun all week (13 months transitioning)


----------



## MizzBFly

I haven't had plaits like this since childhood and braid extensions since 2011. My sister got them baby hairs though lol I did NOT want them this small, but I like it non the less. The back is in a banana clip and rolled down to form three rolls/humps. The front middle hangs down and I can curl or whatever, I chose to pin it all back, I have a meeting and when it hangs down it take me back to 1st grade lol. I will wear for two weeks (finger crossed) then take out. My roots are like POW! here's a couple different shots.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Bun from a twistout.

I need a how to post pictures tutorial. This is some bullschlit.


----------



## Funmiloves

My new crochet braids install using afro kinky bulk hair

http://youtu.be/pL3biWo9NOw


----------



## Ci1988

Im trying out some new styles. What do you guys think? Is this too much?



Its heavy I can tell u that lol


----------



## hypek

I normally bun, but since I'm trying to manipulate my hair even less, I'm experimenting with braids. This is my hair right now. Just washed and DC'd today. Did the braid after air drying with my leave ins and oil. I'm hoping this will last me a week.


----------



## Artlessjadan

Bun thing with a twist at the side


----------



## MizzBFly

took plaits out last night, I couldnt wait my hair does not lik ebeing confined to the scalp. I twas so itchy and ...It wasnt as if I had hair in. So I blowdried after 70% dry and did the stretch method braided a fat braid on top and made a bun with the rest

Please excuse my sports bra I had to change my top at the last minute before I left the house and didnt notice until I was in the car that I should have change my bras as well...well these are the breaks


----------



## Ijanei

.... Freakin phone won't let me upload grrr!


----------



## Ijanei

Something simple. Wash N Go pulled up into a banana-clip. Ignore the face, I was all up in the cam lol (trying to fix the sideways pics)


----------



## SkySurfer

My between crochet braids protective style!
Did two twists on the side going back, made a pony tail with the rest of the hair, twisted up the ponytail and tucked it in and a put a quiff in the front.


----------



## Artlessjadan

Double Rope Twist Bun


----------



## PureSilver

BraidedBarbie loved the pics of your crochet braids, really neat. I need to learn how to do that for myself. 

The PS are lovely. I will posting some of my own tomorrow. Y'all make me jealous and eager to share.

Those pics are two months old but i will be posting some updated once soon.


----------



## havilland

Ballerina Bun


----------



## PureSilver

High Bun Today


----------



## havilland

Half wig. Tammy by Outré. Color 1b/30

Eta: a better shot of the wig


----------



## ceecy29

havilland said:


> Half wig. Tammy by Outré. Color 1b/30



A face to the mane/name! Your hair blended flawlessly!!!


----------



## BlaqBella

I've been wearing braids off and on for about six months now.


----------



## chantall214

.............


----------



## chantall214

iPad wouldn't let me put both pictures in one post.


----------



## Igotstripes

chantall214 said:


> .............



Pretty !!!!


----------



## Funmiloves

I'm currently rocking crochet braids


----------



## pinkpanther23

My senegalese twists I installed in the beginning of June... I don't know why my phone uploads pictures sideways :$


----------



## Igotstripes

pinkpanther23 said:


> My senegalese twists I installed in the beginning of June... I don't know why my phone uploads pictures sideways :$



Wow you did it yourself?! They look really nice


----------



## jprayze

chantall214 I love this style!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Boxbraids, hopefully for the next two months


----------



## jenjen33033

Here's my cornrows.


----------



## MizzBFly

twists with tex-laxed (relaxed) hair


----------



## pinkpanther23

Igotstripes said:


> Wow you did it yourself?! They look really nice



Yes I did them myself, thank you!


----------



## MizzBFly

twists on texlaxed hair 2 & 1/2 wk*old -dem roots chile**


----------



## havilland

My "pretzel" twist bun.


----------



## havilland

Banana clip bun


----------



## camilla

I will try to post a link to my video i have a protective style series on my YT channel for relaxed or natural please subscribe this is the third style in the series so far more to come

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ruJqIXH1Go


----------



## Lilmama1011

MizzBFly said:


> twists with tex-laxed (relaxed) hair



How you keep hair from unraveling MizzBFly


----------



## Lilmama1011

pinkpanther23 said:


> My senegalese twists I installed in the beginning of June... I don't know why my phone uploads pictures sideways :$



Girrrrl who does your eyebrows ? pinkpanther23 you pluck, trim what?


----------



## Lilmama1011

chantall214 said:


> .............



Dang that look nice chantall214


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ijanei said:


> Something simple. Wash N Go pulled up into a banana-clip. Ignore the face, I was all up in the cam lol (trying to fix the sideways pics)



This considered a protective style?


----------



## chantall214

Lilmama1011 said:


> Dang that look nice chantall214



Lilmama1011

Thank you. I did all of it myself.


----------



## MizzBFly

Lilmama1011 said:


> How you keep hair from unraveling @MizzBFly


 
Lilmama1011- (sing)" my lipgloss is cool, my lipgloss be poppin"..haha I think of that everytime I see your name and it makes me smile so no shade I had to share that with you.

Question at hand:It has to do with my texture in it's air dried state. I also did a test run for a couple days to see how one twist would hold up, if it would unravel, how long before it unravels etc..

My hair was 9wks post when I did them so the twist starting off wasn't unraveling no where! "chile, dem roots"

Since I took them out this past weekend, I noticed the twists that where done the regular way i.e (the way our momas did it) were alot looser than the twists that were done like rope twists( where you roll the two peices together before you twist them around each other forming one twist)

video below shows a better hold technique *hope this helps

http://youtu.be/MyBpISStUds?t=3m22s


----------



## MizzBFly

So last night I put JBCO on NG and misted the length in sections with water then put a lil' hemp oil over that followed by some fat chunk twists in no particular order. I baggied my head while sleeping and thought the twists didn't look "bad" per se once up, so I win with minimal techique today!


----------



## Guinan

MizzBFly said:


> So last night I put JBCO on NG and misted the length in sections with water then put a lil' hemp oil over that followed by some fat chunk twists in no particular order. I baggied my head while sleeping and thought the twists didn't look "bad" per se once up, so I win with minimal techique today!



They look great! Did u have to put rubber bands on the ends to keep them from unraveling?


----------



## cammy84

I've been wearing my hair in crochet braids. I usually wear them for about 4-5 weeks, take them down, deep condition and put them back up. I love them as they are so easy to maintain

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caribeandiva

I'm wigging it for the first time ever! I found this beauty at a local bss.


----------



## pinkpanther23

Lilmama1011 said:


> Girrrrl who does your eyebrows ? pinkpanther23 you pluck, trim what?



They're just naturally thin and I fill them in a little sometimes and tweeze a few strays...


----------



## MizzBFly

Janelle Monae inspired style, sshh I want to go natural but I'm scuuured 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

caribeandiva said:


> I'm wigging it for the first time ever! I found this beauty at a local bss.


I love it caribeandiva! What is it called? Deets, please!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Im happy i found something,  im so use to just doing curls. I love the way the color brings it out, it looks so healthy


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm thinking when i do my henna i might do chunky streaks not the whole head


----------



## coracao

cammy84 said:


> I've been wearing my hair in crochet braids. I usually wear them for about 4-5 weeks, take them down, deep condition and put them back up. I love them as they are so easy to maintain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



cammy84 Beautiful!! What kind of hair do you use to get this result?


----------



## coracao

MizzBFly said:


> Janelle Monae inspired style, sshh I want to go natural but I'm scuuured
> Attached



You did an amazing job! Looks great!


----------



## bebezazueta

Crown braid on relaxed hair after a scalp massage with brahmi oil.


----------



## NijaG

African threaded style, worn as protective style under wigs.


----------



## NijaG

More Pictures.


----------



## Lilmama1011

NijaG said:


> More Pictures.



That's metallic thread? NijaG


----------



## NijaG

last pic. This is my first time doing this since I was little. The girl who did it got it flat enough where I can wear my wigs w/o any issues.


----------



## NijaG

Lilmama1011 said:


> That's metallic thread? @NigaG



Lilmama1011

That's the rubber thread. It's made of some kind of like plastic like material.


----------



## Lilmama1011

NijaG said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> That's the rubber thread. It's made of some kind of like plastic like material.



Oh, how long it take you to do it? It looks pretty NijaG


----------



## Lilmama1011

NijaG said:


> last pic. This is my first time doing this since I was little. The girl who did it got it flat enough where I can wear my wigs w/o any issues.



Oh now I see it in this pic, it's the light reflection, it looks metallic NijaG how long will it last? I was think of doing that in the near future but don't want to take all day doing it to last less than a week


----------



## NijaG

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh now I see it in this pic, it's the light reflection, it looks metallic @NigaG how long will it last? I was think of doing that in the near future but don't want to take all day doing it to last less than a week



Lilmama1011

It took the girl abt hour and half max. As for how long it last, I remember as a kid, we use to do our hair weekly as our norm routine. I know it can last longer if handled properly. I'm trying for minimum of 10 days. If it last longer all the better.


----------



## Arian

Havana Twists for me!

Can't figure out why the pics upload sideways.


----------



## jprayze

I had Senegalese twists for a month and these are some of the styles I wore.


----------



## MizzBFly

pelohello said:


> They look great! Did u have to put rubber bands on the ends to keep them from unraveling?


 

Sorry it took me so long to respond  using @ before typing a name lets the person know she was mentioned.**not sure if you knew 

No, I didn't use rubberbands, my hair is pretty kinky so it stays in place then I just bunched it all together with the flexi8


----------



## MizzBFly

Lilmama1011 said:


> How you keep hair from unraveling @MizzBFly


 
Lilmama1011

Sorry it took so long to respond  I never got your mention in my inbox.... hmmm weird

My hair is so kinky(texlaxed) that it just holds, plus using the perm rods would add security.

OAN..I just informed someone to use @ when asking a question to someone and look what happened ironic......


----------



## havilland

Basic ponytail clipped up so ends don't rub my shirt. 

Boom.  Simple protective style for the style impaired like myself. Lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

havilland said:


> Basic ponytail clipped up so ends don't rub my shirt.
> 
> Boom.  Simple protective style for the style impaired like myself. Lol



Yeah me too smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

crochet braids


----------



## VK1K

Ponytail, twist individuals, bun it up. Have went 3 days so far...hopefully this can be a go to protective style for me.


----------



## Rnjones

So this is my second time trying crochet braids. Pretty easy to maintain.   Braiding pattern and finished product. I used freetress brook curl in 1b and 1b/30



I don't know why my pics are turned around all crazy. Pardon my iphone


----------



## mywinborne

Rnjones 
That is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Harina

chantall214 said:


> .............



chantall214, you got mad skills. Did you add hair in? If so, what kind of hair is that?


----------



## chantall214

Harina said:


> chantall214, you got mad skills. Did you add hair in? If so, what kind of hair is that?



Harina

Nope I didn't add anything, that's all me.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

For awhile I was doing plaits and braids. Now my protective styling is wigs until December when I do a press (first time this year) and length check for BSL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hating this hair but trying to keep this in until Nov 8th, then on to kinky twists


----------



## MizzKutieQ

Beautifulwildflower said:


> For awhile I was doing plaits and braids. Now my protective styling is wigs until December when I do a press (first time this year) and length check for BSL.



You're beautiful! You look like Angela Bassett with the short hair.


----------



## jprayze

Crochet kinky twists


----------



## SkySurfer

Brazilian Curl Crochet Braids:
There are more details in the 'Let's talk about crochet braids' thread.
Hope to keep these in 6-8 weeks


----------



## msbettyboop

SkySurfer said:


> Brazilian Curl Crochet Braids: There are more details in the 'Let's talk about crochet braids' thread. Hope to keep these in 6-8 weeks



SkySurfer, can you please provide a link to the thread? I searched for it but I couldn't find it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SkySurfer

msbettyboop said:


> SkySurfer, can you please provide a link to the thread? I searched for it but I couldn't find it. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Here you are!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=638271&page=5


----------



## tashboog

I'm so proud of myself for installing my first set of puffy twist extension .


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Mini braids in a bun


----------



## hypek

Me and my Marleys! I was so inspired by a pic of my sister, that I bought the hair, watched a tutorial on YT and BOOM! Ive been doing this every 2 weeks for about 6 weeks.


----------



## MissGomes

PSing my way through the winter with enthusiasm.


----------



## Funmiloves

Winter hair


----------



## KinkyGenius

Shall be PSing all winter long as well.





Will be installing Crochet Braids ala bajandoc86 in the next few weeks. Been waiting on pic or vid tutorial, stalking her blog . I'm more of a visual learner, so I just need a better visual of the cornrow pattern and amount of leave out.


----------



## bajandoc86

ShyIntellect said:


> Shall be PSing all winter long as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be installing Crochet Braids ala bajandoc86 in the next few weeks. Been waiting on pic or vid tutorial, stalking her blog . I'm more of a visual learner, so I just need a better visual of the cornrow pattern and amount of leave out.



ShyIntellect I know  I actually bought the braids and I have my cam set up to shoot….but the last couple weeks been kicking my BUTT with exams and on call duties at the hospital. I finally managed to get next weekend off, so I'll be shooting the vid then.


----------



## Endlesslegs

Just posted a thread but this is my new home made wig  
My hair has been misbehaving for a while so it is on timeout under the wig to reflect!





[/url]


----------



## Duchess007

Endlesslegs said:


> Just posted a thread but this is my new home made wig
> My hair has been misbehaving for a while so it is on timeout under the wig to reflect!
> [/url]



OMG I need TWO of those!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

its so pretty and you wear it well Endlesslegs


----------



## LaNecia

Right now I've only got one, working in a gym and working out 4-5 days a week...let's just say keeping it up is a plus! Combine that with the winter temps here...yep, those ends are tucked away.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## levette

My half wig called Vivian... I love it... It is similar in length to my real hair


----------



## msbettyboop

So I planned to install Marley twists this weekend and ordered two packs of hair which came today but it doesn't look like a lot. This is the first time I'm installing Marley twists and I will be cutting each pack of hair into two. Can anyone who has done this before let me know if this will be enough? The parts will be medium sized. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NowIAmNappy

My yarn twists/faux locs


----------



## LimitedEdition

My everyday messy bun.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi

Dang I'm only a couple pages in and I got me some hair crussshhheeesss


----------



## naija24

My hair today through the end of February.

Question: Is it new growth or loosening braids after 2 weeks?

I've been taking 10kmg of biotin for 1 week.


----------



## jenjen33033

My crochet braids are my new style!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TopShelf

yesterdays hair:


----------



## BlaqBella

Beuatiful^^^!!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

hypek said:


> Me and my Marleys! I was so inspired by a pic of my sister, that I bought the hair, watched a tutorial on YT and BOOM! Ive been doing this every 2 weeks for about 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 232483



hypek, instead of going to bed like I should I'm lurking around seeing what everybody's doing and I stumble on your hairstyle - love it! I just came from another thread and I'm just wantin' to do all the styles I see that I like. I just put mine in a wig protective style (the blue one), cuz my hands just get too busy being in my head. I will just have to wait.

Did you do this yourself?















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

hypek ^^^^^^, I just reread what you said now that I am more wake and you already answered my question. Again, beautiful style!

















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## angelface189

Hi everyone! I am so glad t o be back after so many years! 

Currently wearing a sew-in with small leave out in the front as a protective style.


----------



## pattyr5

My bun ....


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural




----------



## TeeMBL

I was supposed to be going to Busch Gardens tomorrow, so I did a braid and side bun to keep my ends protected.


----------



## Prettymetty

These are old, but the first is a regular bun. Second pic is twisted bun and the last pic is my banana clip protective style


----------



## Flor

pattyr5 said:


> My bun ....



pattyr5 please, please,  tell me how to do this bun


----------



## pattyr5

Flor said:


> pattyr5 please, please,  tell me how to do this bun


I made that bun on hair that was set on magnetic rollers.  I just made a high ponytail and spread the hair as if I was doing a donut bun, but then I brushed the hair in a wrap (doobie) around the base of the ponytail....hope that makes sense, lol


----------



## msbettyboop

pattyr5 said:


> I made that bun on hair that was set on magnetic rollers.  I just made a high ponytail and spread the hair as if I was doing a donut bun, but then I brushed the hair in a wrap (doobie) around the base of the ponytail....hope that makes sense, lol



I am completely shocked that this makes sense to me considering how useless I am at styling hair. Lollllllll

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pinkpanther23

I accidentally did this hairstyle. 

View attachment 254855














 I installed some loose twists and wrapped my hair for the night. The next morning I woke up and took off my head tie and kinda liked how my hair looked. It's funny when I try to purposely style my hair it never turns out this good.


----------



## MissC320

Chunky flat twists


----------



## KhandiB

Did a bantu Knot Out last night .. I think all in all it came out well.  I would not part the front again though (if that makes any sense)


----------



## MissC320

Lazy day bun


----------



## MissC320

Twist twist twist


----------



## Britt

Senegalese twists

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

deleted post


----------



## Funmiloves

My faux buns


----------



## Jobwright

I am not great at cornrowing tight but this is what I am WORKIN with...


----------



## TopShelf




----------



## nisemac

until today, the ponytail in my sig was my go-to style. 

 just got this half wig. i cut it down a lot and left a little hair out in front. underneath its cornrows.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Braid-out on  crochet braids.


----------



## Igotstripes

Shawneyblazes so pretty!  Did you use rollers for the ends?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Yes Igotstripes


Twisted it up today


----------



## Reecie

I love this thread!  Here are my favorites at the moment:





The video tutorials are here:


----------



## TopShelf

FINALLY found a person to make my wigs in the DC area. This is my 4th one and there was only one that I did not like. She made this one today. No more weave trauma


----------



## havilland

Half wig Tammy.  My winter protective style.


----------



## MiamiChic

This protective style helped me retain a couple of inches.


----------



## faithVA

Nothing fancy. Just flat twist but it works for that stage between EL and SL. 
Its quick to install and last a week. Most importantly my ends are tucked away.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Coloured twists


----------



## Naphy

I'm completely in love with this lace ... i've been rocking it for 6 months, and so far so good ! (for those asking it is from classiclacewigs). Hair starting to become matted in the kitchen area, but overall it's ok. 
I BCed 2 months ago, and this helped me during my transition period and now that I'm natural, I cornrow my hair under the wig and leave it alone ! 
Anyway, I want to  try another hair from another company but I'm afraid to be disapointed . any recommendations ?


----------



## Gr8ness83

My PS until May


----------



## scarcity21

Naphy said:


> I'm completely in love with this lace ... i've been rocking it for 6 months, and so far so good ! (for those asking it is from classiclacewigs). Hair starting to become matted in the kitchen area, but overall it's ok.
> I BCed 2 months ago, and this helped me during my transition period and now that I'm natural, I cornrow my hair under the wig and leave it alone !
> Anyway, I want to  try another hair from another company but I'm afraid to be disapointed . any recommendations ?



Naphy, specs pls? I have a wig from CLWs but it doesnt look like this...mine is the italian yaki


----------



## Naphy

scarcity21 said:


> @Naphy, specs pls? I have a wig from CLWs but it doesnt look like this...mine is the italian yaki


 
Here is the one I bought > http://www.classiclacewigs.com/silk...ll-lace-wigs-20-inch-1b-light-yaki_p_935.html 
This is the light yaki one  HTH


----------



## scarcity21

Naphy said:


> Here is the one I bought > http://www.classiclacewigs.com/silk...ll-lace-wigs-20-inch-1b-light-yaki_p_935.html
> This is the light yaki one  HTH


Thanks, how well does it hold a curl?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Did 4 big braids last night. Very loose wave today. This weekend will do smaller braids.


----------



## Britt

Just got some twists today

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ladybug71

Finally got kinky twists put in this weekend!


----------



## mscheergrl

Got my hair done in a full closure sew in. So excited for spring


----------



## Bibliophile

My usual twists pinned up a la “Little House on the Prairie"


----------



## iamyattababe

Havana twists I installed a couple weeks ago


----------



## abioni

@Naphy, how many inches did you buy?


----------



## Funmiloves

I'm currently rocking crochet braids


----------



## hairedity

mscheergrl said:


> Got my hair done in a full closure sew in. So excited for spring



Looks great!  What kind of hair is this?


----------



## hairedity

@mscheergrl ^^


----------



## mscheergrl

@hairedity Thank you! The hair was is virgin Vietnamese hair from my local beauty supply store.  The packaging was in Vietnamese so I unfortunately have no brand name, but it came in basic yellow tissue paper.


----------



## hairedity

Thanks for the info! @mscheergrl


----------



## KidneyBean86

Tuck and pin on blown out air.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

.........


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Full lace... Another $20 wig


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

A lil color this week....


----------



## cynd

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 332185 View attachment 332187 View attachment 332189 Full lace... Another $20 wig



I really like this wig. Would you mind sharing details @pre_medicalrulz ?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

cynd said:


> I really like this wig. Would you mind sharing details @pre_medicalrulz ?



Oh my gosh I had her for awhile and not sure who she is anymore. If it comes to mind I will def come back and post it for you.


----------



## cynd

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh my gosh I had her for awhile and not sure who she is anymore. If it comes to mind I will def come back and post it for you.



Many thanks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I FOUND IT! I FOUND IT! So the name of the wig is WHOLE LACE FIRST LADY WIG by Janet Collection

@cynd @nicki6


----------



## cynd

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I FOUND IT! I FOUND IT! So the name of the wig is WHOLE LACE FIRST LADY WIG by Janet Collection
> 
> @cynd @nicki6



Thanks @pre_medicalrulz, you're the best!  Off to find it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Another go-to lace wig
Will post name tonight


----------



## LaVgirl

These braids were done on very stretched hair and they are rope type braids (similar to a rope twist) to get maximum length. My own hair. It took 25 hours (not counting breaks!) over the course of a week or so. I plan to leave them in until October.


----------



## anoriginalpyt

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Another go-to lace wig
> Will post name tonight



That wig is lovely, can you provide the name and brand?


----------



## sgold04

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 333429 A lil color this week....



How on earth do you fit all that hair of yours under those wigs?! It's like magic.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

anoriginalpyt said:


> That wig is lovely, can you provide the name and brand?



My phone is stupid
Either it didn't post or I posted it in another thread lol
It's Freestree Lace Wig L Part
Style is JANNIE


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sgold04 said:


> How on earth do you fit all that hair of yours under those wigs?! It's like magic.


 
Around the world braid


----------



## GGsKin

Braid-out on kinky straight wig.


----------



## Honey Bee

its a wig lace desire


----------



## mysblossom

My favorite protective style, hands-down, is crochet braids installed via a unique technique my stylist developed to give it a more realistic look: https://theblossomingnaturalhairnewbie.wordpress.com/about/wp_002322-1/.

My hair REALLY grows with this protective style, and I receive many compliments on the style.

Here is a video of my stylist demonstrating her crochet installment technique, which she refers to as a "crawling" technique:

Blessings!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

That's so pretty!! I'm considering getting a kinky straight just specifically for braid-outs / twist outs. How does the style hold for you? I'm concerned that the hair won't hold the style because it's proessed straight.


----------



## GGsKin

AtlantaJJ said:


> That's so pretty!! I'm considering getting a kinky straight just specifically for braid-outs / twist outs. How does the style hold for you? I'm concerned that the hair won't hold the style because it's proessed straight.



Not sure this is for me but I didn't use anything to hold the style. I just washed it, applied a little oil and braided the hair while it was damp. I left the braids in overnight and took them out in the morning. It lasted a couple of days.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

AbsyBlvd said:


> Not sure this is for me but I didn't use anything to hold the style. I just washed it, applied a little oil and braided the hair while it was damp. I left the braids in overnight and took them out in the morning. It lasted a couple of days.


@AbsyBlvd That post was for you, I was on my iPad and for some reason my reply didn't quote your post.  I think my next unit will be a kinky straight which I will wear in twistout/braidouts.  I love the way your's turned out, it looks very natural. In fact, I think I will do that instead of getting curly units from now on. Curly  units hate me.  

Your protective style is so pretty!  I'm inspired!


----------



## GGsKin

Thank you @AtlantaJJ. I don't really like braid outs on my own hair (maybe when I get more length), but I loved how it came out on this wig.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lol this is convenient lol
https://instagram.com/p/8dSnuCuk66/

Conrow cap


----------



## Caramel74

I conditioner wash, then towel dry. Apply water to the ends only, then apply shea butter and argan oil to the ends and also that top section in the back that is always so dry and frizzy. This is my wet bun


----------



## Caramel74

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> Sooo pretty!
> I'm lazy...all I normally do is bun, but I wore a curly pony today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 138027



I can relate! It's hard to spend all that time styling when one, you know it's not good for your hair, and two, you get used to throwing it back and calling it a day.


----------



## futureapl

@yaya24 you have great teeth. Do you whiten them?


----------



## yaya24

@futureapl 

Lol Thanks.
I haven't recently.  But I have on and off for the past 10+years with crest whitening strips. Usually for a week each quarter. 

I also rinse my mouth out with peroxide daily.

5 or 6 years ago I asked my dentist if he could professionally whiten them and he laughed and said they where already at the brightest white on the chart. 

Crest whitening strips are great.


----------



## halfindian

Just a few...


----------



## Ivonnovi

I decided to do micro genie locs.  I did these myself in September (labor day weekend), and I' am just now getting around to re-tightening them (and posting pictures).
I use the interloc method to re-tighten them.
I included pictures of the roots to show how the new-growth looks.   I may keep these past February!!       growth looks.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i would love to have so many different hairstyles (very short without cutting my hair...so wig) and long sometimes..my husband HATES wigs. so that is something that is kinda stopping me...and I think it may work as a great protective style for my fine strands high density hair. its fustrating.... id like a wig that looks natural. really close to my 4 type hair :-/


----------



## MileHighDiva

coolsista-paris said:


> i would love to have so many different hairstyles (very short without cutting my hair...so wig) and long sometimes..my husband HATES wigs. so that is something that is kinda stopping me...and I think it may work as a great protective style for my fine strands high density hair. its fustrating.... id like a wig that looks natural. really close to my 4 type hair :-/


Have you looked at the Tonie Daley wigs?


----------



## GGsKin

How I am wearing my hair under my wig right now. I left the last set in for four weeks. I'll take these down next week (after only two weeks) to dust my ends. I'll probably rebraid in the same pattern and reapply my wig.


----------



## guudhair

@AbsyBlvd  you did a great job.  I can't braid to save my life.


----------



## GGsKin

Thanks @guudhair for years I practiced on myself, my dolls, my granny and my baby cousins and siblings- basically any head of hair I could get my hands on.


----------



## coolsista-paris

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you looked at the Tonie Daley wigs?


hi.  thank you for your suggestion. I didnt know  her. i wonder if they ship to europe. Ive just checked it out. good wigs .I should look more into the gabrielle or a straight 4 type wig (for work). its kind of cold here in europe and i need to hide this hair of mine


----------



## IMFOCSD

Yarn locs I did myself,  so easy and cheap!


----------



## Harina

IMFOCSD said:


> View attachment 345349
> 
> Yarn locs I did myself,  so easy and cheap!



Any tutorials you watch? I do yarn braids but not locs?


----------



## IMFOCSD

Harina said:


> Any tutorials you watch? I do yarn braids but not locs?



Yep on youtube i watched ambrosia malbrough, donedo,then I just watched random vids after searching "yarn locs"..


----------



## Harina

IMFOCSD said:


> Yep on youtube i watched ambrosia malbrough, donedo,then I just watched random vids after searching "yarn locs"..



Thank you. There was not supposed to be a question mark at the end of the last sentence in case you were confused by that. Lol.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Harina said:


> Thank you. There was not supposed to be a question mark at the end of the last sentence in case you were confused by that. Lol.



nah i wasn't confused lol and you're welcome!


----------



## MileHighDiva

I'm swag jacking @faithVA


----------



## Zaz

IMFOCSD said:


> Yarn locs I did myself,  so easy and cheap!


Is your hair natural? I was thinking of getting Havanna twists done and I'm not sure if I should blow my hair out prior to getting them done or just show up with a wash n go, or dry hair that's been twisted/banded after detangling. TIA.

eta nvm I haven't done anything to my hair in so long I forgot Youtube has all the answers  I'll do a curlformer set the night before going for my appt.


----------



## Caramel74

My new winter night time air drying protective style. If this goes well it will be part of my regimen. But in the summertime I think it automatically switches to wet bun because not only does it keep you cool all day but it also allows you to shower in the morning, conditioner wash, and moisturize and seal.


----------



## Rastafarai

These are 17-day old twists. I re-moisturized last night.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Self installed yarn twists.... Cheap and easy but took forever to do


----------



## Frizzyb

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Self installed yarn twists.... Cheap and easy but took forever to do


Gorgeous!! Can I make a 2:00 appt.?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Frizzyb said:


> Gorgeous!! Can I make a 2:00 appt.?


Lol come to NH and I got you


----------



## faithVA

Flat twist extension updo with a French roll in the back


----------



## Frizzyb

faithVA said:


> Flat twist extension updo with a French roll in the back
> 
> View attachment 355887 View attachment 355889


Really nice! I need to up my game.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Put twists in. Can't be bothered to deal with my hair for a while.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Rastafarai said:


> These are 17-day old twists. I re-moisturized last night.


Ah man...my twists dont look this good after three weeks!


----------



## faithVA

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Ah man...my twists dont look this good after three weeks!


My twist don't look that good after 3 days.


----------



## faithVA

Flat twist from the back towards the front past the crown and tucked under. A few twist in the front just pinned under.


----------



## wish4length

I wear this as a protective style often
it's a sew in


----------



## caliscurls

faithVA said:


> Flat twist extension updo with a French roll in the back
> 
> View attachment 355887 View attachment 355889



Looks great @faithVA ! I wish my flat twists looked that neat.


----------



## faithVA

caliscurls said:


> Looks great @faithVA ! I wish my flat twists looked that neat.


Thank you. They are looking better with practice. Once I figured out that I needed to twist the section before I twisted the two sections together, they started to look better. It helps keep shorter hairs tucked in.


----------



## delitefulmane

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Put twists in. Can't be bothered to deal with my hair for a while.


@Austro-Afrikana I like these!!
What brand of hair did you use and what color?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

delitefulmane said:


> @Austro-Afrikana I like these!!
> What brand of hair did you use and what color?


I think it was Sensationnel Afro Kinky in 2/27 and 27.


----------



## levette

I was too tired to do my hair so this half wig was my backup.. I need to expand my half wig collection


----------



## Honey Bee

This is my last set of crochet braids. 



I'll get around to posting the new one soon, I'm not done styling it yet. I'm using the same brand and texture of hair and it's looooong.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My faux locs pulled up.


----------



## bluenvy

Four braids I put in after washing, condition, moisturize and seal.
Leaving them in for a week, so I won't need to deal with it.


----------



## Ivonnovi

Good evening everyone.

In September I put my hair into a "faux" sisterlocs style and have been wearing them every since.
My initial goal was 3 months, but it was convenient to leave them in and so I did.   I don't think I've retightend them since Feb or early March. 

I just recently started taking them down  the pic below is a current length check.   I do believe I can claim BSL Bra-Strap-Length!!!!!
The pic shows the length of the locs (they have a clip on the end); a pressed patch of my hair (BSL) and my hair in unstretched 2STs.   The bun the rest of the locs are up in a bun.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

My new half-wig that I sewed down..... This might be my new favorite protective style


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Allandra I protective style 99.9 % of the time. I do a couple of 2 strand twists and pin them around my head, or I'll do a bun.


----------



## Allandra

@flyygirlll2

Very nice.  Me likey.  Thx so much dear.


----------



## mzpurp

Marley twists that I did last weekend....


----------



## Queensheba88

mzpurp said:


> Marley twists that I did last weekend....



Beautiful...i was thinking about installing twists this size for a cruize im going on in a few weeks..what hair did you use? Going back and forth between doing crochet twists or just braiding/twisting them in


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Baggied under a really old curly phony pony pinned into a bun.... It was getting way to hot under that half wig


----------



## ParagonTresses

Wiggin it for a while. This is Fab Fringe.


----------



## mzpurp

Queensheba88 said:


> Beautiful...i was thinking about installing twists this size for a cruize im going on in a few weeks..what hair did you use? Going back and forth between doing crochet twists or just braiding/twisting them in



Thank you! @Queensheba88 

I used Zury Dios Braid, Mali Twist in 1B. It was $4.99 a pack at my local beauty supply store!


----------



## Au-natural

Faux Goddess Locs.


----------



## Aggie

ParagonTresses said:


> View attachment 362585 Wiggin it for a while. This is Fab Fringe.


Oooh, what's the name of this wig @ParagonTresses? It is so cute and looks amazing on you too.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Allandra I protective style 99.9 % of the time. I do a couple of 2 strand twists and pin them around my head, or I'll do a bun.
> View attachment 361975


Very very pretty @flyygirlll2.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @Aggie


----------



## Aggie

Hmm let's see if I can load a pic of my wig called 'Africa' by It's A Wig.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Looking pretty @Aggie  Work! *snaps fingers*


----------



## faithVA

ParagonTresses said:


> View attachment 362585 Wiggin it for a while. This is Fab Fringe.


That looks really good on you.


----------



## gn1g

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> View attachment 361461
> 
> My new half-wig that* I sewed down..*... This might be my new favorite protective style


how did you sew it? how many braids do you have?  is it human hair?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

gn1g said:


> how did you sew it? how many braids do you have?  is it human hair?


Sorry for the late response but i sewed it around the perimeter, i believe i had in 6 braids and its synthetic(Outre Quick Weave Synthetic Half Wig - Peruvian) it lasted about 2 weeks, at night i twisted or braid the hair and put it in a bun and wore a scarf


----------



## eocceas

I'm all all ab creative Protective styles now. Will be experimenting with various styles. Glad I can get some ideas and inspirations from this thread.


----------



## Shalay11




----------



## levette

This is a lace front Senegalese I just bought today. I love it


----------



## chocolat79

Both are crochet braids, but one is Havana twists. I wear this style 99% of the time.


----------



## Aggie

chocolat79 said:


> Both are crochet braids, but one is Havana twists. I wear this style 99% of the time.


@chocolat79 
Very pretty.


----------



## Aggie

levette said:


> This is a lace front Senegalese I just bought today. I love it


If that's a lace wig, that's a really cute one on you @levette.


----------



## nothidden

Finally...a much needed break


----------



## eocceas

Finished doing a wk of the Inversion Method Tues. Then Wed. I did my mid month co-wash, dc, leave-in, moisture then seal. Ts-twisted and will leave it til the 1st...moisturizing in btwn...


----------



## chocolat79

Aggie said:


> @chocolat79
> Very pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Kiadodie

My FIRST flat twist so please don't judge. I'm trying to save my hair from heat. This is the third day so its starting to get a little poofy,


----------



## LovingLady

eocceas said:


> I'm all all ab creative Protective styles now. Will be experimenting with various styles. Glad I can get some ideas and inspirations from this thread.



I love how this style looks on you. Where did you get your head pieces from. 

@Shalay11 I am about to put my hair into a protective style. I am thinking about leaving it in for the remainder of the summer.


----------



## Shalay11

LovingLady said:


> I love how this style looks on you. Where did you get your head pieces from.
> 
> @Shalay11 I am about to put my hair into a protective style. I am thinking about leaving it in for the remainder of the summer.



Nice .. Some people can't handle Longterm protective styles while other people's hair tend to flourish in them .. Good luck with yours


----------



## W04andia

My Protective style: Straight crochet braids  
Time taken: A long time! (Maybe 8 hours total, over two days) 
Hair used: 2 packs Isis definition braid (in 1b and 2 for a natural look), which I then blow dried with a paddle brush.
Cut with scissors and layered and brought down the density with a razor comb
Hope these will last a month, i'm very impressed at how natural they look and how the hair moves.  Also, I want to get a return for my time investment!
 
Sleeping in a bun gives gorgeous waves the next day


----------



## W04andia

eocceas said:


> I'm all all ab creative Protective styles now. Will be experimenting with various styles. Glad I can get some ideas and inspirations from this thread.



These bantu knots are so gorgeous!
You wear them well


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Might be my quick protective style for summer will see...


----------



## eocceas

LovingLady said:


> I love how this style looks on you. Where did you get your head pieces from.
> 
> @Shalay11 I am about to put my hair into a protective style. I am thinking about leaving it in for the remainder of the summer.



Thnk u. I got the hair piece from Lulus. they have the best jewelry pieces.


----------



## eocceas

Hey guys, been a lil while but not much to report. Recently I've been experimenting with headwraps and I must say after watching some how to's on it, I've gone quite mad.

Best protective style ever! Especially for the busy and/or hair lazy and no lie some of these took less than 3min. to do.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

My protective style yesterday a half-wig and bun using marley hair:


----------



## SugarRush

Noelle01 said:


> My protective style yesterday a half-wig and bun using marley hair:
> 
> View attachment 366879



That's a great style and you look gorgeous @Noelle01 !

Do you mind sharing the name of  the half-wig?


----------



## Damaris.Elle

SugarRush said:


> That's a great style and you look gorgeous @Noelle01 !
> 
> Do you mind sharing the name of  the half-wig?



Thanks! The wig is Outre Whirly 3C (Big Beautiful Hair)


----------



## SugarRush

Noelle01 said:


> Thanks! The wig is Outre Whirly 3C (Big Beautiful Hair)



Thank you!!!


----------



## nothidden

eocceas said:


> Hey guys, been a lil while but not much to report. Recently I've been experimenting with headwraps and I must say after watching some how to's on it, I've gone quite mad.
> 
> Best protective style ever! Especially for the busy and/or hair lazy and no lie some of these took less than 3min. to do.


That looks great.  Now that I've removed my braids, I fall into the "hair lazy" bucket.  I may have to invest in these.


----------



## eocceas

nothidden said:


> That looks great.  Now that I've removed my braids, I fall into the "hair lazy" bucket.  I may have to invest in these.


Yes totally should get u some and the right ones or neutals can go with pretty much any outfit plus u can dress it up or down. I also like that I can be dc'ing or GHE'ing under them and no one would be the wiser.


----------



## cocomama

Allandra said:


> bun pic from February 17, 2008


off subject

 is it possible to get these two threads pinned?

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ail-salons-in-your-area.794965/#post-22878535

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/50-black-owned-beauty-supply-stores.794811/


----------



## Aggie

Noelle01 said:


> Thanks! The wig is Outre Whirly 3C (Big Beautiful Hair)


I have this wig too but I haven't worn it yet. It's really cute on you @Noelle01


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Aggie said:


> I have this wig too but I haven't worn it yet. It's really cute on you @Noelle01



Thank you!


----------



## Alta Angel

I've been wearing medium-mini twists for the summer.  I hope to continue wearing twists for the rest of the year and beyond.


----------



## eocceas

Hey lovelies, hope all is well. I am still keeping up with my wkly/mo. regimen. Thnk goodness and will be doing the 2nd round of the Inversion Method on Sun. I added some hair to my 2 strand twist this time bc I was in the mood for some serious hang time. I did the invisible twist method w/this style and it came out really good as if it grew from my scalp. Will try to keep it in for ab 2-3wks...


----------



## bluenvy

Had this short sew in installed yesterday. I want to keep in for 8 weeks if I can.


----------



## BellaRose

Hi. This is my protective style- crochet locs.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

Bunning it up.


----------



## jwilso22

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Put twists in. Can't be bothered to deal with my hair for a while.
> E]
> Super cute, what type of hair did you use?


----------



## happycakes

Nice, you're very photogenic.  Nice pictures.



eocceas said:


> I'm all all ab creative Protective styles now. Will be experimenting with various styles. Glad I can get some ideas and inspirations from this thread.


----------



## Ivonnovi

QUESTION:  Can this braid pattern be worn as a protective style under a wig? (with a tweaking or two)

It looks like it would yield an interesting braid-out pattern also


----------



## nlamr2013

Ivonnovi said:


> QUESTION:  Can this braid pattern be worn as a protective style under a wig? (with a tweaking or two)
> 
> It looks like it would yield an interesting braid-out pattern also


  how big is your head and how curly or not is the wig if you have a small to regular head and a curly wig you probably could get away with it but if you have a larger head and/or want a straight wig you may need to reconsider


----------



## Ivonnovi

nlamr2013 said:


> how big is your head and how curly or not is the wig if you have a small to regular head and a curly wig you probably could get away with it but if you have a larger head and/or want a straight wig you may need to reconsider



LOL, thanks!    I do have a bit head....bummer
TBH, I would like to maintain a stylish protective style should I venture out in a wig (i.e. one that does not have me ducking the mirror when I take the wig off)/ OR/ choose to hit the gym wigless.


----------



## Evolving78

Ivonnovi said:


> QUESTION:  Can this braid pattern be worn as a protective style under a wig? (with a tweaking or two)
> 
> It looks like it would yield an interesting braid-out pattern also


I would love to do this! And it's too big/thick for a wig.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Finally installed my crochet hair! I used the X-pression braid 3D cubic twist hair in color #4. 

It's starting to frizz a bit, but I don't mind! I've had them in for a week now. This pic is from day 3.


----------



## Allandra

I'm so glad this thread is still doing well.


----------



## Daina

Pygmy_puff said:


> Finally installed my crochet hair! I used the X-pression braid 3D cubic twist hair in color #4.
> 
> It's starting to frizz a bit, but I don't mind! I've had them in for a week now. This pic is from day 3.
> View attachment 384043



@Pygmy_puff, I love your crochet hair it really looks like your real hair!!!! What technique did you use to install? Thanks!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Daina said:


> @Pygmy_puff, I love your crochet hair it really looks like your real hair!!!! What technique did you use to install? Thanks!


THANK YOU  My installation was SUPER simple. I did about 10 cornrows going straight back. I used weave thread to sew the ends of the braids  together neatly at my nape. I also used the thread to connect two braids near the top of my head to create a "part" because I'm a terrible braider and can't connect two cornrows to save my life. Then I just crocheted the braids in, leaving them intact and spacing them out ALOT (think 2-3 finger widths apart in the back,1-2 in the front. I didn't even crochet anything at all into the nape area.) Then I unraveled them! I like spacing them out because once they are all unraveled, it's like 3X the volume and I didn't want to walk around looking like a Muppet 

ETA: I also trimmed the bottom layer to make it a bit shorter. The hair was 12" out the pack.


----------



## Daina

@Pygmy_puff, thanks for sharing! I will share your technique with my BFF who would do my install.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Daina said:


> @Pygmy_puff, thanks for sharing! I will share your technique with my BFF who would do my install.


You're very welcome! I hope it turns out great! Please post pics of your install when it's done if you can!


----------



## **SaSSy**

Here's my protective style all winter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Three weeks in as of tomorrow. Mini box braids


----------



## Shalay11




----------



## vestaluv1

Chunky flat twists with ends pinned in.

These and two strand twists are the easiests styles for me and help to prevent a magnitude of tangles! My hair tangles VERY easily .


----------



## faithVA

vestaluv1 said:


> Chunky flat twists with ends pinned in.
> 
> These and two strand twists are the easiests styles for me and help to prevent a magnitude of tangles! My hair tangles VERY easily .


That is cute. How long is your hair?


----------



## vestaluv1

faithVA said:


> That is cute. How long is your hair?



In this picture it was probably around BSL but I cut my hair a few days ago to APL-ish as I was experiencing some "hair issues" including postpartum shedding and the ends of my hair didn't look great. No biggy though! I've gone from relaxed SL to relaxed WL to natural SL then (natural) MBL to (natural) APL .


----------



## irisak

I'm wearing a sew-in for the first time since I joined this board.


----------



## divinefavor

Crochet Braids bob style with Kima Ocean Wave hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Crochet braids.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shawnyblazes said:


> Crochet braids.


Love it! @shawnyblazes


----------



## CheChe1881

Asha97 said:


> Here's a new one for me.



tutorial anyone? This looks different than the typical goddess braid! Love it


----------



## Pygmy_puff

shawnyblazes said:


> Crochet braids.


Wow did you do that yourself?? It looks amazing? What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Pygmy_puff said:


> Wow did you do that yourself?? It looks amazing? What kind of hair did you use?


 I didn't do it myself. Thanks! Went to a place out in Far Rockaway NY.  It's some kind of marley hair.  I was trying to look at the package but couldn't see the brand name.


----------



## Daina

Just installed 2-strand twists and pulled them into a single french braid with the ends tucked.


----------



## bluenvy

Short sew in I will keep in for 8 weeks.

Had the help of a cousin braid my hair into a beehive.
I did the sew in myself, opted out giving salon $160.

Watched a ton of YouTube videos to get an idea how to go about doing this.
I did ok for a rookie I think.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

bluenvy said:


> Short sew in I will keep in for 8 weeks.
> 
> Had the help of a cousin braid my hair into a beehive.
> I did the sew in myself, opted out giving salon $160.
> 
> Watched a ton of YouTube videos to get an idea how to go about doing this.
> I did ok for a rookie I think.


WOW! The fact that you sewed that in yourself is very impressive. It looks lovely!


----------



## bluenvy

Pygmy_puff said:


> WOW! The fact that you sewed that in yourself is very impressive. It looks lovely!


Thank you! It took me two days to complete it. 
Have a toddler and a 8 month old I entertain throughout the days.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Someone shared in the long "Random Hair Thought/Thinking" thread a video of hair banding via elastic ribbon, like the kind I purchased from Hobby Lobby.

I love that method! It's basically a chunky African threading. It's much better than creating circular bands with the ribbon. This way, you just band your hair and create a little tie /knot at the end.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Here's my protective style


----------



## Pygmy_puff

KidneyBean86 said:


> Here's my protective style


Wow your twists are so perfect! Not a hair out of place. Are they long our shoulder length?


----------



## KidneyBean86

Pygmy_puff said:


> Wow your twists are so perfect! Not a hair out of place. Are they long our shoulder length?



They are a little past shoulder length. They're crochet twists


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I had no choice but to wig it today. Someone was 2 hours late, and I had saved half my wash day for this morning. My hair is underneath the wig with APB Soufflé DC under CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Growth Oil.


----------



## Alta Angel

Here are my mini-twists that I will wear for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Bibliophile

It's 93°F today.
My hair is in 15 pinned up twists.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bibliophile said:


> View attachment 404147 View attachment 404149 It's 93°F today.
> My hair is in 15 pinned up twists.


Wow this is so strikingly beautiful to me. I love this!


----------



## Bibliophile

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Wow this is so strikingly beautiful to me. I love this!


----------



## NatrulyMe

Hi,
        I am new here @ LHC forum. Just looking at everybody's protective style. NICE!


----------



## faithVA

NatrulyMe said:


> Hi,
> I am new here @ LHC forum. Just looking at everybody's protective style. NICE!


Welcome to the forum


----------



## NatrulyMe

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the forum


----------



## beautyaddict1913

CheChe1881 said:


> tutorial anyone? This looks different than the typical goddess braid! Love it


I love it. What is this style called so I can look up a tutorial for it?!


----------



## NatrulyMe

Some of my past protective styles images up to presently.


----------



## Aggie

My look today


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> My look today


So THIS GORGEOUS woman* is* YOU! Wow!!!!!!!

Looking like a movie star! Or more like you are about to hit the stage and give a concert like a true DIVA!


----------



## Chicoro

NatrulyMe said:


> Some of my past protective styles images up to presently.



I love your hair in side parts! Make-up free and still have a pretty, natural  glow.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> So THIS GORGEOUS woman* is* YOU! Wow!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking like a movie star! Or more like you are about to hit the stage and give a concert like a true DIVA!


You're sweet. Thank you hon.


----------



## faithVA

Chicoro said:


> So THIS GORGEOUS woman* is* YOU! Wow!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking like a movie star! Or more like you are about to hit the stage and give a concert like a true DIVA!



Oh Wow! I agree. I would have thought it was one of the pictures people find on line when they want to show us what wig they are rocking but it isn't them. 

Nice! You look great.


----------



## Chicoro

faithVA said:


> Oh Wow! I agree. I would have thought it was one of the pictures people find on line when they want to show us what wig they are rocking but it isn't them.
> 
> Nice! You look great.


I thought the same thing. I looked up the wig and when the model looked nothing like the photo @Aggie posted, I realized the lady in the photo was Aggie. Her photo looks like she's a model.


----------



## Taleah2009

Aggie said:


> My look today


You are soo beautiful!


----------



## Aggie

Taleah2009 said:


> You are soo beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Aggie said:


> My look today



 Gorg, you could be one of Diana Ross' daughters.


----------



## Aggie

grownwomanaz said:


> Gorg, you could be one of Diana Ross' daughters.


Thank you dear


----------



## Chicoro

grownwomanaz said:


> Gorg, you could be one of Diana Ross' daughters.



...From one Beautiful Goddess to another! (@grownwomanaz to @Aggie ).  Got my eyes covered up because they are both just too pretty to look at. But, I'd gladly risk exposure for more pictures of either of you and any other LHCF Sister! Where are the hair pictures? I can never get enough.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> ...From one Beautiful Goddess to another! (@grownwomanaz to @Aggie ).  Got my eyes covered up because they are both just too pretty to look at. But, I'd gladly risk exposure for more pictures of either of you and any other LHCF Sister! Where are the hair pictures? I can never get enough.


----------



## Melaninme

There are  times when I get bored, so I thought I'd give wigs a try.

Model Model in "Jina"


----------



## Rastafarai

Melaninme said:


> There are  times when I get bored, so I thought I'd give wigs a try.
> 
> Model Model in "Jina"



I miss your product, MyAshas! Good to see you again!


----------



## Melaninme

Rastafarai said:


> I miss your product, MyAshas! Good to see you again!


----------



## HollyGolightly

I’ve been wearing buns for the last few weeks.


----------



## Sophisto




----------



## Brwnbeauti

Tried two ps on my blow dried hair


----------



## Evolving78

NatrulyMe said:


> Some of my past protective styles images up to presently.


I’m late! I love all of your styles!


----------



## I Am So Blessed




----------



## Misscherryll

I love long straight hair so much


----------



## BlueSage

I’ve become addicted to crochet hair!! I can do them myself which saves me money. This is the Freetress Remedy curl.


----------



## Alta Angel

Mini-twists in a roll and tuck in my new siggie ...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Alta Angel said:


> Mini-twists in a roll and tuck in my new siggieView attachment 428185 ...


Very pretty! And your face/skin is lovely.


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you so much!




I Am So Blessed said:


> Very pretty! And your face/skin is lovely.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Some of my favorite headwraps


----------



## Shalay11

20 inch goddess crochet locs


----------



## ThursdayGirl

NowIAmNappy said:


> Some of my favorite headwraps



That last wrap is gorgeous.  I agree very dramatic, but oh so pretty!


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Alta Angel said:


> Mini-twists in a roll and tuck in my new siggieView attachment 428185 ...



Looks super cute!


----------



## Sophisto

My new protective style


----------



## aishae

Here’s my faux bun (taken from my blog). I use Marley Twist hair.


----------



## Chicoro

aishae said:


> Here’s my faux bun (taken from my blog). I use Marley Twist hair.



Looking elegant, sleek and cute!


----------



## aishae

Chicoro said:


> Looking elegant, sleek and cute!


Thanks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Roll, tuck & pins FOREVER!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

A cute and classy updo


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Four braids. I’m style challenged for the most part lol. Hopefully I can keep these in for at least two weeks. But I get insane braid shred, so we will see. 



via Imgflip Meme Generator

I’m a bit self conscious of how small my braids are. I don’t really have braid thickness. Although I’ll be working towards that soon enough.


----------



## Kindheart

I Am So Blessed said:


> Roll, tuck & pins FOREVER!


I love this hair style!
What’s your hair regimen ? It looks so healthy


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Kindheart said:


> I love this hair style!
> What’s your hair regimen ? It looks so healthy


Thank you! I use activator, cholesterol and Blue Magic Grease.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I Am So Blessed said:


> Roll, tuck & pins FOREVER!


OMG your hair is beautiful


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NowIAmNappy said:


> OMG your hair is beautiful


Thank you SO IS YOURS!! We're almost hair twins i think lol.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thank you SO IS YOURS!! We're almost hair twins i think lol.


I think so too, and we're using similar products ( I peeped in the curl activator thread). Something is working because our hair is pretty and moisturized.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NowIAmNappy said:


> I think so too, and we're using similar products ( I peeped in the curl activator thread). Something is working because our hair is pretty and moisturized.


We're juicy lol. Keeping that nice moisture/protein balance! Nobody can't tell us nothing lol. Two people (strangers) touched my hair the others day (with my permission) one black man, said my hair was baby soft! The other was a black woman at the beauty supply,  she took a picture of the activator I told her about then she took it to the checkout and bought it!!! "Juicy fruit".


----------



## Melaninme

....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

A roll n tuck. As usual .


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Melaninme said:


> Tyring to stay cool on these hot days!



OMG that is too cute! 

Care to share how you did that style?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Box braids. Didn’t want to add any hair and just braided my own hair but, I don’t mind if they’re smaller. I had some installed maybe two weeks ago, took them out for a bit and re-installed then last night. Took me maybe 2 and half hours. 



via Imgflip Meme Generator

These were from a couple of weeks ago


via Imgflip Meme Generator

I’ll see how they hold up after a week.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Quick and easy 5 minute style


----------



## NatrulyMe

Hi, Ladies, hope all is well...It's been a while since I last post here.

My latest protective style.  I've been wearing my hair like this throughout the summer. It's really humid and hot here in North Carolina.


----------



## ak46

I usually have my hair braided in cornrows and just throw a wig on, Lol. It's just been the easiest for me. Especially in the winter. This summer I'm thinking of trying more styles out. We'll see if I stick to that. 

My current protective style:


----------



## NatrulyMe

Earlier Yesterday, I tried the "Roll Up Bun Style"


----------



## NatrulyMe

My "Go To" style for today..No Gel. Just Moisturized. Too hot for a lot of mess in my hair...


----------



## yamilee21

NatrulyMe said:


>


I have this exact hairstyle in most of the pictures I have taken this summer, .


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Last summer I created this simple twist updo to help protect my hair from over manipulation. This style took about 2 hours to create. I only used extensions on the perimeter of my head minus the braids on the sides. The middle I simply twisted my own hair into 15 large twists that would be hidden from the extension hair. I pinned it all up into an easy updo. Easy but effective


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Head wrap type of day


----------



## NatrulyMe

yamilee21 said:


> I have this exact hairstyle in most of the pictures I have taken this summer, .



This is probably the most quick and laziest style I ever done.  Still, it works for us!  I hate a lot products on my hair when it is hot and humid.


----------



## NatrulyMe

High Curly puff with bane. I used "Kinky Curly Knot Today Custard". I love this product, but too expensive for me and it only sells in 8-16 oz containers. I need to seek another product that's affordable and doesnt make my hair too crunchy, flat as well as weighed down. I appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I'm wearing these crown twists made from loose twists, if you want to see how I created this style check the tutorial.


----------



## NatrulyMe

I started back wearing my two string twists in the ending of August. Here's my twists:


----------



## Sosoothing

Braids using my own hair.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Twisted puff bun binned in the middle


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Crochet Braids in a loose braid out. It will expand over the week.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Here's the tutorial for any who are interested on the twisted bun, I posted earlier.


----------



## AlmostTamed

I've been meaning to post but I have had these in for about 3 weeks. Individual crotchet locs around the perimeter and traditional crochet locs in the back. I loved it, also loved wearing them with nothing on my edges for that more 'natural' look. I wouldn't suggest this hairstyle if your hair is long because I had to trim about an 1nch off because my hair was longer than the loc #notcomplaingthough.

Also nothing like having actual loc'ed sisters compliment your faux locs.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

So yall know I had to drop this little tutorial for any who are interested.


----------



## sunflora

Been wearing these for the last week (there is one on each side). I re-do them every day without combing or anything. Working on rebraiding only every other day, then more.


----------



## Dominga11

I have been protective styling with three strand twists.  I had previously tried teo strand twists but they kept coming out.  This method works better.  I am going to make them smaller next time.

Products used:
- DIY leave in (aloe vera juice, vegetable glycerin, water)
-DIY shea butter (shea butter, Jojoba oil, black castor oil, extra virgin olive oil and lavender oil)

View media item 129911


----------



## flyygirlll2

Did some twists on stretched hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Box braids for the win.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Another quick and easy protective style


----------



## AmethystLily

Here's a simple double twist pin-up style I did: 
It actually looked different the first time I did it, but I made a slight mistake this time. I need to look at the reference pic for the style again...
Here's the style I was trying to do, if anyone's interested:


----------



## Dominga11

Some of my three strand twists unravel.  I have done a little research and it seems that some people use bobbypins to secure the ends until their hair dries.  Does anyone do this?  Can you upload a picture?  I am mot understanding what I am doing wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## faithVA

AmethystLily said:


> Here's a simple double twist pin-up style I did:View attachment 439817
> It actually looked different the first time I did it, but I made a slight mistake this time. I need to look at the reference pic for the style again...
> Here's the style I was trying to do, if anyone's interested:


That is cute. And that's a nice example with you doing it with your twists.


----------



## naturalfinally

Hair bands stretched.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Dominga11 said:


> Some of my three strand twists unravel.  I have done a little research and it seems that some people use bobbypins to secure the ends until their hair dries.  Does anyone do this?  Can you upload a picture?  I am mot understanding what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Maybe you are making them too big? I know that if I do only a couple big braids or twists on my hair they tend to unravel as they dry. If I do at least 6 twists on my head they usually will stay twisted ok. 

I worry that if you put Bobby pins at the end it might ruin the little spiral curl at the end of the hair. Idk. I hope you find a solution that works for you! Three strand twist outs are so pretty.


----------



## faithVA

Dominga11 said:


> Some of my three strand twists unravel.  I have done a little research and it seems that some people use bobbypins to secure the ends until their hair dries.  Does anyone do this?  Can you upload a picture?  I am mot understanding what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You may not be doing anything wrong. Everyone has different hair.

What product(s) are you using to twist with? Is your hair in it's natural state or are you twisting on stretched hair? Do you twirl the ends of your twist around your fingers?

Instead of bobby pins you can try putting your twist on small perm rods if you have them.


----------



## Dominga11

faithVA said:


> You may not be doing anything wrong. Everyone has different hair.
> 
> What product(s) are you using to twist with? Is your hair in it's natural state or are you twisting on stretched hair? Do you twirl the ends of your twist around your fingers?
> 
> Instead of bobby pins you can try putting your twist on small perm rods if you have them.



I am using shea butter and Aunt Jackie's No Shrink Gel on damp hair.  

My sister came over today and she agrees with you that a couple of patches of my hair are a different texture and that is accounting for the difference.  This is also probably the reason why my wash and gos vary in results.  I am going to just two strand twist those sections and retwist daily if needed.  If this proves to be too much manipulation, I'll have to come up with a different protective style.


----------



## kxlot79

I straightened my hair for the first weekend of 2019. *Finally *had the confidence to get my hair back to one length once and for all and I think I got rid of *all *of my unnatural layers. Back to BSL and I feel basically ******** So as soon as my hair is curly, I’m hitting the growth challenges with a vengeance. I want WL Dec 2019!!! And this is my first protective style of the year... cause I’m trying to get my straight-ish hair to last through a few weekends.

This is 5 flat twists at a slant going back. I will be keeping these in til Saturday and hopefully rocking some nice beachy waves when I take them out.


----------



## Chicoro

kxlot79 said:


> I straightened my hair for the first weekend of 2019. *Finally *had the confidence to get my hair back to one length once and for all and I think I got rid of *all *of my unnatural layers. Back to BSL and I feel basically ******** So as soon as my hair is curly, I’m hitting the growth challenges with a vengeance. I want WL Dec 2019!!! And this is my first protective style of the year... cause I’m trying to get my straight-ish hair to last through a few weekends.
> 
> This is 5 flat twists at a slant going back. I will be keeping these in til Saturday and hopefully rocking some nice beachy waves when I take them out.



Looks like silk, black strands!  Look at the health and shine of this gorgeous hair!!!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Here’s my faux pics tutorial, it’s a mix of individual and cornrow locs


----------



## flyygirlll2

Still living in my buns.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

flyygirlll2 said:


> Still living in my buns.
> 
> View attachment 441539



Wowww-ie! That sure is a pretty updo! Is that a “puff cuff” you are using? I’m in love with this look! It looks so elegant especially paired with the earrings. Work it girl!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Pygmy_puff said:


> Wowww-ie! That sure is a pretty updo! Is that a “puff cuff” you are using? I’m in love with this look! It looks so elegant especially paired with the earrings. Work it girl!!


Thank you .  Yes, it’s a puff cuff. I really like it since it’s not tight on my head at all. Makes styling so much easier.


----------



## blazingbeauty

NowIAmNappy said:


> Here’s my faux pics tutorial, it’s a mix of individual and cornrow locs



Off topic but your earrings in this vid are so cute


----------



## NowIAmNappy

blazingbeauty said:


> Off topic but your earrings in this vid are so cute


Thanks hun


----------



## Alta Angel

Wearing a bun until I am ready to do mini-twists...


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Alta Angel Love it! I enjoy wearing these type of buns.


----------



## Chicoro

Alta Angel said:


> Wearing a bun until I am ready to do mini-twists...
> 
> View attachment 442919 View attachment 442921





That bun is SUPER GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! Please tell how you created it!

Wait a  minute.....






That's the same lovely style @flyygirlll2 has!

Somebody needs to teach me how to do this, please.

Is this the same bun as in post #754, with the video tutorial by @NowIAmNappy ?


----------



## Alta Angel

Yes, we are all using variations of the same bun!  I moisturize my hair and put on an elastic headband.  I put my hair in 6 twists and put an extra dollop of leave-in conditioner on my ends.  I take the twists by the ends and then use a bobby pin to pin all the ends together and to the back of my head.  That's it!





Chicoro said:


> o
> 
> That bun is SUPER GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! Please tell how you created!
> 
> Wait a  minute.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same lovely style @flyygirlll2 has!
> 
> Somebody needs to teach me how to do this, please.
> 
> Is the same bun as in post #754, with the video tutorial by @NowIAmNappy ?


----------



## Chicoro

Alta Angel said:


> Yes, we are all using variations of the same bun!  I moisturize my hair and put on an elastic headband.  I put my hair in 6 twists and put an extra dollop of leave-in conditioner on my ends.  I take the twists by the ends and then use a bobby pin to pin all the ends together and to the back of my head.  That's it!


Thank you for responding. What did you use to pull your hair back?


----------



## Alta Angel

I either use a Goody elastic band or Scuunchi?? brand.













Chicoro said:


> Thank you for responding. What did you use to pull your hair back?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Headed into week 3 on Sunday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I think I'm going to get Boho locs for my next protective style. 


https://boholocs.com/collections/bestsellers/products/bob-bronde-mermaid-locs


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is some kind of up roll & tuck....as usual.


----------



## futureapl

I Am So Blessed said:


> This is some kind of up roll & tuck....as usual.



Your hair is so beautiful


----------



## NowIAmNappy

In this updo


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shawnyblazes said:


> I think I'm going to get Boho locs for my next protective style.
> 
> 
> https://boholocs.com/collections/bestsellers/products/bob-bronde-mermaid-locs



Ohhh these look interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I went with a crochet instead of the boho locs


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I’m wearing the first style


----------



## Pygmy_puff

shawnyblazes said:


> I went with a crochet instead of the boho locs



Wait... is that really crochet!?! I would never have guessed that was not your hair! Please spill the deets! What hair did you use? Did you do it yourself or have it done professionally? It’s absolutely lovely!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Pygmy_puff said:


> Wait... is that really crochet!?! I would never have guessed that was not your hair! Please spill the deets! What hair did you use? Did you do it yourself or have it done professionally? It’s absolutely lovely!



Thank you, I usually have someone install it for me.  Its just marley hair you use to get kinky twists.  If you blow dry it and then curl it with soft rollers it looks like this.  After awhile I use my revlon heat brush and wear it straight @Pygmy_puff     You can braid it up and dip it in hot water for a braidout look,


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Alta Angel said:


> Wearing a bun until I am ready to do mini-twists...
> 
> View attachment 442919 View attachment 442921



I keep coming back to this style.  It is gorgeous and one I aspire to.  Is your hair blow dried here or did you style it wet?  I feel like my texture may be similar to yours, but I’m not sure.  This is just beautiful.


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you so much!  After I wash my hair, I let it air dry in about 10 braids to stretch.  Since I used a center part in this bun, I made sure that I did that first, then I put my hair in the braids to dry.  Oh, I also apply  the Kimmaytube leave-in on each section before I braid.  I use Fruit of the Earth aloe vera gel along my edges with a scarf so that they will lay down.  My hair tends to get "straighter" the longer I wear the bun.




ThursdayGirl said:


> I keep coming back to this style.  It is gorgeous and one I aspire to.  Is your hair blow dried here or did you style it wet?  I feel like my texture may be similar to yours, but I’m not sure.  This is just beautiful.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Alta Angel said:


> Thank you so much!  After I wash my hair, I let it air dry in about 10 braids to stretch.  Since I used a center part in this bun, I made sure that I did that first, then I put my hair in the braids to dry.  Oh, I also apply  the Kimmaytube leave-in on each section before I braid.  I use Fruit of the Earth aloe vera gel along my edges with a scarf so that they will lay down.  My hair tends to get "straighter" the longer I wear the bun.



Thank you!!!  It is a really lovely style on you!


----------



## KidneyBean86

Protective style for the next two to three weeks


----------



## Alta Angel

Mini Twist life...


----------



## Highly Favored8

Good day ladies haven't posted in quite some time! My favorite protective hair style yes I wear all year long. 

Once a month I protein treatment and deep condish.

I wash and color every two weeks.

I am 10 years natural and finally past APL because I have had so many set backs . I only apply heat to my hair once a year for a length check so that's coming up December when the weather down here in Florida is cooler.


----------



## GGsKin

On Saturday, I finished putting in some twists with a mix of black and off-black Marley hair (so that my hair would blend  better). I brushed the hair out before twisting it in. I want to leave my hair like this for a while. Not sure how I will manoeuvre wash day, because I haven't washed my hair in this style of twists before- even though I've previously worn them for extended periods of time.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Top knot bun


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I’m wearing the first style 
3 protective styles for the winter time


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I think this wig is my new favorite protective style


----------



## LavenderMint

NowIAmNappy said:


> I think this wig is my new favorite protective style


Now _that_ looks like a wig I can learn with & not be afraid that it doesn’t look like my hair.


----------



## kxlot79

It’s not meant to be cute. I have nowhere fun to go and I’m not pressed about the places I *do* go. Ordinarily, I’d spend an extra 1+ hour getting the parts _almost_ perfectly straight. But yesterday I was like, “Whatever.” 
The front looks PERFECT and that’s all that really matters anyway. Lol
I’ve got six cornrows going up and 6 going back in triangular parts in the front. I’ll be wearing it in 2 braided buns for 30 days. My braided styles typically weather very well and are well cared for during the duration. Normally, I’d only keep this style 2-3 weeks, but I’m doing a 30 day challenge. I might update here as well because I personally feel a style isn’t “too old” until it’s falling apart  Majority of the time, I like playing in my hair and change it up often. If I get in a mood though, I can wear the same style for months on end.


----------



## TopShelf

NowIAmNappy said:


> I think this wig is my new favorite protective style


I just pulled mine out. The u-part and the full lace that I used as a 1/2 wig


----------



## Rocky91

Haven’t posted here in years. I did a ponytail rollerset to stretch my natural hair last night and did a quick bun this morning.


----------



## bzb1990

You all are so talented. This is* beautiful* to go through. The only 'protective style' I can do is wigs...no skills.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just did another protective style video with twists


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Dropping three more protective style options, if anyone is interested.


----------



## TamaraShaniece




----------



## Lita

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva

Headband wig. My protective style for the rest of the year!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Attempt # 1

Two Strand Twist + French Roll


----------



## TamaraShaniece

The French twist I’m trying to accomplish.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

After sweating it out on the treadmill and oiling my scalp... my hair became instantly frizzy. Oh well!!!! I decided to French braid my hair instead today being as though I have no hair pins. It’s janky but the office is empty on night shift.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Ok. This is it yall. I know y’all tired of my tired twists.


----------



## TamaraShaniece




----------



## icsonia22

rope twist pulled up into a bun


----------



## icsonia22

The perfect protective style for spring & summer


----------



## coolsista-paris

I never wear wigs but this year, the headband wig changed my mind. I've been on a personal challenge since end of January and have only been wearing this wig with braids underneath. I see retention, and my edges are left alone. All good
Even my husband finally accepted the wig !(he normally hates wigs)  Because it looks like my own hair in texture .....


----------



## kokodiva524

coolsista-paris said:


> I never wear wigs but this year, the headband wig changed my mind. I've been on a personal challenge since end of January and have only been wearing this wig with braids underneath. I see retention, and my edges are left alone. All good
> Even my husband finally accepted the wig !(he normally hates wigs)  Because it looks like my own hair in texture .....




Headband wigs have been a game changer for me! I have 3 and about 2 dozen headbands/headwraps. My hair hasn't seen outside air since February 2020.


----------



## coolsista-paris

kokodiva524 said:


> Headband wigs have been a game changer for me! I have 3 and about 2 dozen headbands/headwraps. My hair hasn't seen outside air since February 2020.


Headbands are great!! Wow you managed to hide your hair for that long with these wigs. I am bored  of mine (since January). I might need to buy another one to have a change (curly kinky). I just bought some hair for kinky twists and hope I will make them right. Planned to do them myself next week and hope it will take less than 3 hours.


----------



## kokodiva524

coolsista-paris said:


> Headbands are great!! Wow you managed to hide your hair for that long with these wigs. I am bored  of mine (since January). I might need to buy another one to have a change (curly kinky). I just bought some hair for kinky twists and hope I will make them right. Planned to do them myself next week and hope it will take less than 3 hours.


I have been WFH. I only wear them on calls when I need to have the video on and some personal Zooms. Otherwise, I wear one of my turbans or headwraps. I rotate between the 3. One is curly, wavy and straight. They each replicate my own hair. For variety I change the style. I may do a pineapple, bun, high/low etc. I always get complements. Got folx out here really thinking I'm putting in effort doing hair. In reality, it only takes me 5-15 minutes depending on my mood.


----------



## coolsista-paris

kokodiva524 said:


> I have been WFH. I only wear them on calls when I need to have the video on and some personal Zooms. Otherwise, I wear one of my turbans or headwraps. I rotate between the 3. One is curly, wavy and straight. They each replicate my own hair. For variety I change the style. I may do a pineapple, bun, high/low etc. I always get complements. Got folx out here really thinking I'm putting in effort doing hair. In reality, it only takes me 5-15 minutes depending on my mood.


lol I wish I knew how to do more styles with the wirg. I always feel like people will see wig cap and the rows of hair in the wig. So I only bun low or do a medium ponytail.


----------



## coolsista-paris

All right. So I did my new protective style today with marley hair. Took me about 2 hours and a half to do. I'm satisfied. Saved money by doing it alone + being gentle to my hair. I hope to keep this style for at least 1 month and a half.


----------



## Lita

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TrueSugar

NowIAmNappy said:


> So yall know I had to drop this little tutorial for any who are interested.


I really like that


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My dude thought it was my real hair and now one of my people want me to do her hair when I’m finished with mine. This hair got people thinking I have skills


----------



## Lita

This is my protective style for the remainder of the week.




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva

I got crochet box braids! I did them myself for the first time ever! I learned how on YouTube.


----------



## fairylamb

icsonia22 said:


> The perfect protective style for spring & summer


They're all so cute! I especially love the 3rd one. Absolutely stunning~♡


----------



## WYSIWYG

After all this time, I finally decided to quit hiding and participate in some hair threads. 

This summer I was getting tired of my usual buns 


and low ponies.


Lately I’ve been feeling a “Frida Kahlo”vibe.


I pinned up my two braided pigtails and went HAM with the flowers.


----------



## GGsKin

Beautiful @WYSIWYG you are radiant.


----------



## WYSIWYG

GGsKin said:


> Beautiful @WYSIWYG you are radiant.


You are so sweet! I was nervous to post, but this is my year to challenge myself.


----------



## caribeandiva

@WYSIWYG Beautiful woman with beautiful hair!


----------



## WYSIWYG

caribeandiva said:


> @WYSIWYG Beautiful woman with beautiful hair!


Thank you, Diva!  You are the one raising the bar of gorgeousness in this joint.


----------



## caribeandiva

WYSIWYG said:


> Thank you, Diva!  You are the one raising the bar of gorgeousness in this joint.


Aww… thank you!!


----------



## WYSIWYG

My wrap du jour...


----------



## HairietteTheSpy

It's too hot where I live to ever wear your hair down in the summer. I try to make a twisty bun and then fluff it up a little.
I also use those extra thick no metal elastics from the dollar store.
Edit: it won't seem to let me attach pictures.


----------



## GeMnEye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My dude thought it was my real hair and now one of my people want me to do her hair when I’m finished with mine. This hair got people thinking I have skills
> View attachment 472725


Hi! What kind of hair is this? I think I’d like this as my hair suffered damage from someone else braiding it and I’m growing it out. I miss my chunky twists and maybe I can fake it until I make it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GeMnEye said:


> Hi! What kind of hair is this? I think I’d like this as my hair suffered damage from someone else braiding it and I’m growing it out. I miss my chunky twists and maybe I can fake it until I make it.


It's this hair but in 12 inches


----------



## GeMnEye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's this hair but in 12 inches
> View attachment 481101


Thank you!!!


----------



## GeMnEye

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's this hair but in 12 inches
> View attachment 481101


Also how long are your twists lasting?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GeMnEye said:


> Also how long are your twists lasting?


I usually take my hair out in a month ao they should at least last that long. Only thing I hated was my hair came out of the twist. But that could have been user error.


----------

